# Cena gratis: escrache al HDP ese de la barba que va de gracioso en el programa del sucnor de Risto



## megadeth (14 Feb 2022)

Que se joda. Es lo que tiene participar activamente en la persecución y discriminación de gente normal.


----------



## Charlatan (14 Feb 2022)

puta tarada...........un gallifante a la loca del coronavirus...........


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (14 Feb 2022)

Que le denuncie por viogen, le ha agredido.


----------



## InigoMontoya (14 Feb 2022)

Quien es la chica? Grande, asi se hace con los covidianos del ultimo dia :aplausos:


----------



## risto mejido (14 Feb 2022)

cacho mierda le dice, tiene hijos, pensaba que era bujarra por esas pintas


----------



## Katakroker (14 Feb 2022)

Qué rápido se les pasa el humor cuando los atacados son ellos


----------



## Kabraloka (14 Feb 2022)

un cómico venido a menos, si es que alguna vez hizo gracia...


----------



## risto mejido (14 Feb 2022)

en el video parece como si la agrediese, parece no lo puedo confirmar


----------



## Louis Renault (14 Feb 2022)

Me nutre.Ya no ceno.
Que se joda.Jarabe democrático.Si es a uno de Vox estos tipejos harían chistecitos jijiji.
Que se joda.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (14 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> en el video parece como si la agrediese, parece no lo puedo confirmar



Le da con la mano con la que esta grabando y con el anillo, agresion e insultos a una pobre mujer.

Yo si fuera ella me informaba, que la denuncia por viogen es facil y nunca la van a condenar a ella en caso de que no se demuestre.

Hay que saber usar las armas del enemigo.


----------



## InigoMontoya (14 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> puta tarada...........un gallifante a la loca del coronavirus...........



empozoñado mongoloide detected


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (14 Feb 2022)

No difundáis estas cosas, hombre, que da mucha demacre


----------



## el ejpertoc (14 Feb 2022)

El hijo de la gran puta puede destripar a quien quiera cuando esté en televisión y él no permite que le digas nada


----------



## bric (14 Feb 2022)

Que poco sentido del humor tiene el da la barba. Sólo era una broma, en un programa de humor...


----------



## Topedelagama (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## ussser (14 Feb 2022)

El puto paleto cobarde se escuda en sus hijos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> El hijo de la gran puta puede destripar a quien quiera cuando esté en televisión y él no permite que le digas nada



La ley del embudo progre


----------



## belenus (14 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vulcan86 (14 Feb 2022)

Vaya , no se ríe


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Feb 2022)

Bravo por la mujer

Que lo denuncie, la ha amenazado y la ha agredido!!!


----------



## lycaion (14 Feb 2022)

Tarados contra tarados. Gana la humanindad


----------



## elbailarin17 (14 Feb 2022)

Aquí vengo a dejar mis dieces a esa chica por haber cambiado el miedo de bando.
Olé, se tenía que decir y se dijo!


----------



## aretai (14 Feb 2022)

¿escrache? joder, el foro se está periodistizando


----------



## hemorroide (14 Feb 2022)

¿Este es el otro contra el que se ha querellado Aitor de UACD?


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (14 Feb 2022)

Y a este no le aplican la viogen o el 016, algunos van a prision por menos.....vaya un payaso de los cojones, es lo que tiene salir fuera del programa de mierda que tiene, que no te rien las putas gracias que hace


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (14 Feb 2022)

El barbas expide cheques que su cuerpo-escombro con voz de pito no puede respaldar.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (14 Feb 2022)

Va hacia donde está su familia para revolverse.









> Ponles una pegatina cacho mierda


----------



## Gatoo_ (14 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Que se joda. Es lo que tiene participar activamente en la persecución y discriminación de gente normal.



Dis tuit is anaveilebol.

Poco ha durado.


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Que se joda. Es lo que tiene participar activamente en la persecución y discriminación de gente normal.



This tweet is unavailable


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (14 Feb 2022)

Dictadura twitter a tope borrando video


----------



## Charlatan (14 Feb 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> empozoñado mongoloide detected



no estoy vacunado,pero me parece una puta tarada,igual que el tipo un gilipollas violento....


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Feb 2022)

No sé quién es, pero si “trabaja” con Risto él TAMBIÉN debe ser un mierda.
QUE SE JODA.


----------



## SIRIO (14 Feb 2022)

donde esta ese videoooooo quiero cenarrrrr


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Feb 2022)

La prox vez bajad el video con alguna web de descarga online "twitter video download online" en google.

Y lo subis al foro como fichero adjunto, para ver si lo cierran de una vez.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (14 Feb 2022)

Ya han quitado el video


----------



## cerilloprieto (14 Feb 2022)

¿Cuál es ese barrio? ¿Alguien reconoce la calle donde sucedió eso?


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cacho mierda le dice, tiene hijos, pensaba que era bujarra por esas pintas



Estilo palestino o lazi.

Poner los críos y las mujeres por delante a la mínima amenaza.


----------



## hijodeputin (14 Feb 2022)

todos estos mierdas, ferreras, pastor, mejide, maestre, mateo, este subnormal...son colaboradores con un régimen que está destruyendo el pais y erosionando y sustituyendo los valores de españa por otros, foráneos. Viven de joder a su pais, son unos traidores que venderian a su madre por un sueldo, en otra época e igual en un futuro no muy lejano acaban fusilados.


----------



## BHAN83 (14 Feb 2022)

Pregunta: - ¿Sabéis quién es este imbécil tan borde?


¿Sabéis quién es este imbécil tan borde? Debe ser algún famoso de medio pelo, me suena su jeta, creo que es conocido. Está claro que se trata de alguno de esos cretinos que defienden las vacunas obligatorias para niños y todo y la cárcel e insultos para los purasangres. MENUDA CARA DE...




www.burbuja.info





Es eso?


----------



## SIRIO (14 Feb 2022)

Este es el infraser de Miguel Lago que decía en prime time que había que dar dos hostias a los no vacunados, y ahora qué listillo ??, hay que pensar las consecuencias que pueden tener los delitos de odio que has cometido y por los que vas a ser juzgado.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.

La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.


----------



## jcompact (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente y acosándola, y más delante de menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.



Ni en la tele tampoco y lo ha hecho. Acosar sobre todo. A mamarla por subnormal


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

jcompact dijo:


> Ni en la tele tampoco y lo ha hecho. Acosar sobre todo. A mamarla por subnormal





En la tele el capullo este de la barba que me la suda a mi, y apenas no sé ni como se llama, no está persiguendo a nadie físicamente ni delante de sus hijos. Allí no hay delito, lo que hace la magufa es delito fragrante, contra la moral y la integridad, y con el agravante de menores delante, a los que acosa moralmente también..., se le cae el pelo delante de cualquier juez pacomierda de primera instancia.

Si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mala suerte, capullo fanático y insensato.

A los bebelejías se les está yendo la pinza, algunos van de cabeza al juzgado.


----------



## jcompact (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En la tele el capullo este no está persiguendo a nadie físicamente y delante de sus hijos.
> 
> Si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mala suerte, capullo fanático y insensato.



Lo de subnormal iba por él, pero si te lo has agenciado por algo será


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Feb 2022)

El barbas se parece sospechosamente al zurullo que he dejado en el váter hace un rato, 600gr de heces marroncitas.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

Pero nada, vosotros seguid con vuestras locuras.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

jcompact dijo:


> Lo de subnormal iba por él, pero si te lo has agenciado por algo será




Por tú padre y tú puta madre, seguro.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

Bueno, me voy del hilo, seguid así, a ver si os sepultan en multas, burchando a la gente delante de sus hijos.

Suerte, magufos chalados.


----------



## zirick (14 Feb 2022)

Pero si es penoso, no sé ni cómo lo sacan por TV. No tiene talento de ningún tipo, supongo que tendrá un buen enchufe.


----------



## jcompact (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bueno, me voy del hilo, seguid así, a ver si os meten en la trena, burchando a la gente delante de sus hijos.
> 
> Suerte, magufos chalados.



Cierra al salir. 

Por cierto, mirate la vacuna de la rabia que creo que no te la has puesto. 

Besis!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

jcompact dijo:


> Cierra al salir.
> 
> Por cierto, mirate la vacuna de la rabia que creo que no te la has puesto.
> 
> Besis!




¿Tú madre ya se a muerto de ADE por la tercera dosis?,¿se a enganchado a la nevera, imantada?


¿Y los reptilianos y los masones que opinan de esto?


----------



## Knight who says ni (14 Feb 2022)

Ya no está en "Todo es mentira".

Hace unos días se fue él o lo despidió el programa, no lo sé...


----------



## Abstemio (14 Feb 2022)

Ése se lo va a pensar dos veces antes de volver a meterse con un PVRASANGRE.
Como el carapolla de Evaristo, quien últimamente anda muy calladito...


----------



## hijodeputin (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por tú padre y tú puta madre, seguro.



tu llevas escupiendo también bastante bilis en este foro lerdo. Suerte teneis algunos que esto no vaya con nombres y apellidos.,


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> tu llevas escupiendo también bastante bilis en este foro lerdo. Suerte teneis algunos que esto no vaya con nombres y apellidos.,




Aquí el novio de la gorda magufa, a defenderla.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

Ya verás el mal rato que se va a llevar la loca magufa, cuando la identifiquen con el video que habrá facilitado el acosado en comisaría...


----------



## hijodeputin (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Aquí el novio de la gorda magufa, a defenderla.



bendito anonimato, que ibas a escupir dientes si fueras de frente


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Feb 2022)

Ya ha bloqueado Ana Pastor la cuenta


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> bendito anonimato, que ibas a escupir dientes si fueras de frente




Vete a la mierda con tus amenazas, chuloputas de mierda y facha asqueroso.


----------



## hijodeputin (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Vete a la mierda con tus amenazas, puto delincuente.



que tu y yo no coincidamos nunca por ahi socio.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> que tu y yo no coincidamos nunca por ahi socio.




Indicios de delitos de acoso y amenazas en tus comentarios.


Tómate la pastilla y a dormir.

Y al ignore que vas, no quiero nada con psicópatas y criminales potenciales como tú.


----------



## hijodeputin (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Indicios de delitos de acoso en tus comentarios.
> 
> 
> Tómate la pastilla



denunciame


----------



## lefebre (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.



No se donde sacas todas las tonterías que dices, la denuncia le puede caer a él por tocarla o agredirla. Sea ese barbas o Abascal.
¿desde cuando está prohibido gritar a la gente por la calle? ¿en qué mundo vives?


----------



## Blackest (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.





Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En la tele el capullo este de la barba que me la suda a mi, y apenas no sé ni como se llama, no está persiguendo a nadie físicamente ni delante de sus hijos. Allí no hay delito, lo que hace la magufa es delito fragrante, contra la moral y la integridad, y con el agravante de menores delante, a los que acosa moralmente también..., se le cae el pelo delante de cualquier juez pacomierda de primera instancia.
> 
> Si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mala suerte, capullo fanático y insensato.
> 
> A los bebelejías se les está yendo la pinza, algunos van de cabeza al juzgado.



Claro que si campeón ahora resulta que gritarle a alguien el calle es un delito. Tu lo que eres es muy tonto y defendes comportamientos que (según tu) son despreciables moralmente con que sean delictivos.


----------



## perrosno (14 Feb 2022)

Ya no hay tuit


----------



## SIRIO (14 Feb 2022)

este es el video en el que el scracheado Miguel Lago dijo lo de dar dos hostias a los no vacunados y risto lo de ponerles la pegatina.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No se donde sacas todas las tonterías que dices, la denuncia le puede caer a él por tocarla o agredirla. Sea ese barbas o Abascal.
> ¿desde cuando está prohibido gritar a la gente por la calle? ¿en qué mundo vives?




Ja ja ja

Es la loca magufa la que a empezado a seguir a ese tío *delante de sus hijos menores,* y a gritarle que lo van a meter en la cárcel y no se qué de *sus hijos.*

No sé en qué país vives tú, pero a la chalada magufa esa, se le a caído el pelo.

Lo mismo que se le a caído al junta-letras ese del Inda, que se dedicaba a perseguir a los hijos del Chepas.

Hay ciertos limites que no se pueden pasar, y si los pasas, pues asume las consecuencias.


Esto no va de si el fulano me cae bien o mal, va de código penal y leyes.


----------



## etsai (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.



Por supuesto que no puede ir uno por la calle amenazando. Para eso te vas a un plató de televisión y ahí amenazas lo que quieras que te saldrá gratis.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

El video a sido borrado de twiter, seguro, por imperativo legal, salen menores.

Conclusión: la denuncia ya ha sido efectuada.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (14 Feb 2022)

Vaya dos gilipollas ¡

De esos odios estos lodos .. ohh wait ¡¡


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

El gordo amargado, que no folla ni pagando, y se cree un Emperador Romano.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

Seguro, la fiscalía de menores.

Lo mismo que Burbuja.info facilita IP de quiénes difunden mensajes de odio (como haces tú) y son denunciados...








*Tema mítico* : - Han condenado al forero (o forera, no lo sé) Los Liadora


https://www.europapress.es/galicia/noticia-condenado-vecino-ourense-mensajes-foro-internet-incitaban-odio-contra-comunidad-gitana-20210615142844.html Parece que ya se ha emitido sentencia. El foro de @calopez siempre ejemplar en la Libertad de Expresión, hay que joderse. La comunidad gitana...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (14 Feb 2022)

Ja ja


----------



## Guanovirus (14 Feb 2022)

Muerte a los hijos de puta


----------



## ahbl (14 Feb 2022)

Llego tarde, ya no hay video


----------



## hijodeputin (14 Feb 2022)

ahbl dijo:


> Llego tarde, ya no hay video











Te voy a denunciar...
 

Te voy a denunciar...a que ya no molan tanto los escraches




odysee.com


----------



## aspid (14 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bueno, me voy del hilo, seguid así, a ver si os sepultan en multas, burchando a la gente delante de sus hijos.
> 
> Suerte, magufos chalados.



Vete a la mierda trozo de mierda con ojos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (15 Feb 2022)

Se le ve muy agresivo al hdlgp
Si fuera un tio a ver si era tan valiente.


----------



## Newsyohi (15 Feb 2022)

Me nutre muchisimo!!!!

¿Donde está el humor ahora? Le tenía muchisimas ganas al de 4 millones de hostias, que no ha pensando en sus hijos al incitar a la violencia sobre 4 millones de personas y ahora se sorprende ..jajaja.. vaya pringado, que ganas de encontrarmelo yo


----------



## Bangs (15 Feb 2022)

Se lo merece, todos sabemos en qué consiste el Karma. 

Todos sabemos que todo lo que proyectas malo se te vuelve tarde o temprano en tu contra. A este personaje ahora es cuando la vida ha decidido devolverle el daño que ha hecho


----------



## kikoseis (15 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Se le ve muy agresivo al hdlgp
> Si fuera un tio a ver si era tan valiente.



Hombre, si va prometiendo ostias en el programa, delante de toda España, que no va a hacer en petit comité


----------



## derepen (15 Feb 2022)

Dice alguno por aquí que no tiene talento, pues creo que se equivoca. Para mí es uno de los mejores monologuistas de España junto con Paco Calavera y David Navarro, por ejemplo. 

Pero sí, ha sido una gran decepción verle en la mierda de Risto y el colmo ya atacando a los no vacunados. 

En fin, no me esperaba algo así de él, aquí desde luego le echó un par de huevos:


----------



## rama_ka (15 Feb 2022)

La hija no tiene la culpa de que su padre sea un mierda. Se le puede decir discretamente, en voz baja y pausada y en tres segundos las cuatro cosas que quieras decirle sin montar un espectáculo en la calle y sin que la hija se entere de nada. De hecho, eso es lo que más le acojonaría. Ahora podrá decir (y con razón) que una trastornada le ha acosado a él y a su familia.


----------



## La Tabiques (15 Feb 2022)

No excitéis al barbotas experimento farmacéutico , a ver si le va a pegar un trombo , y No le van a poder pedir explicaciones o respeto , el resto de 4 millones no vacunados agredidos por el barbotas transgénico


----------



## I. de A. (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## -carrancas (15 Feb 2022)

lo que daria por estar alli...
se le iban a bajar los humos al valiente este.


----------



## jolu (15 Feb 2022)

Siete páginas de hilo y nadie ha dicho que muy probablemente los hijos no sean suyos.

Tiene una pinta de invertido que lo mas probable es que haga negocios con Mónica Oltra.


----------



## rama_ka (15 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Bueno, a su familia no se ha dirigido, ni siquiera se ha acercado, de hecho ha sido más bien él el que ha ido a por ella como una exhalación. Debe de ser por aquello de que las verdades ofenden.



Mi querido Minsky, no tienes razón: Desde fuera lo que se ve es a una tía trastornada y pegando gritos detrás de una familia. A mí me hacen eso por la calle y espero a que mi familia doble la esquina para darle una paliza y romperle todos los huesos del alma a esa zorra.

Hay que ser sibilino, en estas cosas consigues muchísimo más. Si se lo dices delante de su hija sin que su hija se entere, se queda sin argumentos para atacarte y se caga en los pantalones.


----------



## Newsyohi (15 Feb 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> La hija no tiene la culpa de que su padre sea un mierda. Se le puede decir discretamente, en voz baja y pausada y en tres segundos las cuatro cosas que quieras decirle sin montar un espectáculo en la calle y sin que la hija se entere de nada. De hecho, eso es lo que más le acojonaría. Ahora podrá decir (y con razón) que una trastornada le ha acosado a él y a su familia.




¿Las personas (muchas) a las que él ha violentado de forma masiva a través de la televisión también tienen hijos e hijas que han podido sufrir muchisimo por el hecho de que insultaran a sus padres por la televisión? Hay muchos niños que se han vacunado con un medicamento experimental por la presión mediatica.

Lo siento mucho, pero solo puedo arreglarme de que estos niños vean en plena calle el rechazo que ha generado su padre con sus discursos nazis. Con un poco de suerte esos niños verán quien es el maldito acosador, su padre


----------



## [IΞI] (15 Feb 2022)

Para los que os habéis perdido el vidrio









LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me





la publicación de las 21:06

"persecución a criminal"


----------



## perrosno (15 Feb 2022)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Para los que os habéis perdido el vidrio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La despedida final con "Cacho mierda", épica.


----------



## Anka Motz (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ya verás el mal rato que se va a llevar la loca magufa, cuando la identifiquen con el video que habrá facilitado el acosado en comisaría...



Cuál????
El que está grabando, mientras la agrede???


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Feb 2022)

Hace unos días le hicieron igual al invertido de Jorge Javier Vázquez,

hoy al hijodeputa este de las barbas,

poco les pasa a esta gentuza de la TV,

ME NUTRE


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Feb 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Mi querido Minsky, no tienes razón: Desde fuera lo que se ve es a una tía trastornada y pegando gritos detrás de una familia. A mí me hacen eso por la calle y espero a que mi familia doble la esquina para darle una paliza y romperle todos los huesos del alma a esa zorra.
> 
> Hay que ser sibilino, en estas cosas consigues muchísimo más. Si se lo dices delante de su hija sin que su hija se entere, se queda sin argumentos para atacarte y se caga en los pantalones.



Yo no he dicho que esa sea una buena actitud, como "estrategia" es que ni entro. Pero insisto: solo se ha dirigido a él y a cierta distancia. Es objetivo. Es un personaje público que en público ha manifestado cosas que pueden ofender a mucha gente.


----------



## Akira. (15 Feb 2022)

Esta gente no aprende de esta forma. Al día siguiente les ves otra vez en la trinchera.


----------



## pepinox (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> El video a sido borrado de twiter, seguro, por imperativo legal, salen menores.
> 
> Conclusión: la denuncia ya ha sido efectuada.



Pleitos tenga, y los gane.

Seguro que ya no hará apología de la violencia contra los no vacunados desde los mass media.


----------



## kawaiidesu (15 Feb 2022)

Twit borrado, resumen?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Feb 2022)

Ostia que bueno!! JAJAJAJA
Por lo menos se ha llevado un mal rato el cacho mierda ese JAJAJAJA.
El mismo mal rato y ansiedad que mucha gente NORMAL que no se METIA CON NADIE, tuvo durante los meses en el que día si y día también estos hijos de la gran puta de payasos televisivos amenazaban conque habia que quitarnos desde el trabajo, al derecho a la asistencia sanitaria y hasta la loca esa rubia "abogada" que pedia un decreto del parlamento para que se nos retuviera en casa.

La tia se juega una denuncia, pero tiene dos OVARIOS como DOS COJONES DE CABALLO SEMENTAL DE GRANDES.

¿A qué no le hace tanta gracia al tontaco ese de los huevos? Suerte tienen de que no le dan de ostias.

Los que apoyais o apoyabais por activa o por pasiva las amenazas de los payasos sarnosos
y criminales de TV contra los no vacunados, mereceis que se os escrachee hasta que
necesiteis ansioliticos para dormir...

Ni olvido ni perdón, aunque ahora intenteis pasar página.


----------



## Don Pasquier (15 Feb 2022)

-carrancas dijo:


> lo que daria por estar alli...
> se le iban a bajar los humos al valiente este.



Una vez más, un negacionista antivacunas violento mostrando quien és realmente, son unos psicopatas que debieran estar encerrados ya que no aportan nada en una sociedad Civil.

Celebra con jolgorio todas las muertes que estas provocando.


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Feb 2022)

El video de esa loca me recuerda a:



Si quereis saber quien de verdad dicta los guiones a ese gente, que son meros actores, lo que debeis hacer es escrachear a los servicios secretos españoles, verdadero cancer de España, los que manejan a los bots, los que aconsejan a los politicos como mentir, y los que espian a todo cristo y se burlan constantemente del pueblo que dicen defender.

En este foro sin ir mas lejos hay mucha de esa puta basura antropomorfa.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En la tele el capullo este de la barba que me la suda a mi, y apenas no sé ni como se llama, no está persiguendo a nadie físicamente ni delante de sus hijos. Allí no hay delito, lo que hace la magufa es delito fragrante, contra la moral y la integridad, y con el agravante de menores delante, a los que acosa moralmente también..., se le cae el pelo delante de cualquier juez pacomierda de primera instancia.
> 
> Si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mala suerte, capullo fanático y insensato.
> 
> A los bebelejías se les está yendo la pinza, algunos van de cabeza al juzgado.



Que no, que no te enteras, que se llama jarabe democrático.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Feb 2022)

Don Pasquier dijo:


> Una vez más, un negacionista antivacunas violento mostrando quien és realmente, son unos psicopatas que debieran estar encerrados ya que no aportan nada en una sociedad Civil.
> 
> Celebra con jolgorio todas las muertes que estas provocando.



Pues os jodeis porque no los van a encerrar.
Os vais a joder porque cada día somos más.
Os vais a joder porque cada día la gente ya duda más de las siguientes vacunas.
Os vais a joder porque el pasaporte COVID esta decayendo.

Hemos resistido a todas vuestras presiones y el tiempo y los hechos demuestran.

QUE TENIAMOS RAZÓN


¿A qué jode que muchos hayan pasado el COVID sin apenas sintomas y con cero problemas y sin habernos
metido una sustancia de la que nadie sea responsable?
Me estoy descojonando de todas vuestras payasadas, mientras disfruto tranquilamente de una salud buena, correcta,
y sin haberme pinchado ni una sola dósis.

A que jode eh... ¿Don PASCUALÓN?

EL MIEDO VA A IR EMPEZANDO A CAMBIAR DE LADO.



TE JODES!!


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## -carrancas (15 Feb 2022)

Don Pasquier dijo:


> Una vez más, un negacionista antivacunas violento mostrando quien és realmente, son unos psicopatas que debieran estar encerrados ya que no




Un progre feminista como vd estara de acuerdo en que hay que defender a esta mujer que hemos visto como ha sido victima de las agresiones verbales y fisicas de un violento antiderchos humanos. 

Quienes deberian estar encerrados son vd y el. El va de camino y no piense que su pagador pfizer va a dar la cara por vd en un juicio.
eso si no les pilla un malvado, negacionista, antivacunas, insolidario, nazi, gordofobicode extrema derecha antes


----------



## Sardónica (15 Feb 2022)

Este hp progre no aborta.


----------



## zeromus44 (15 Feb 2022)

¿Pero no tenéis ignorado al sidoso hijo de la grandísima puta? Cómo os gusta sufrir, macho. Todo Dios dándole coba en el hilo.


----------



## kawaiidesu (15 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> El video de esa loca me recuerda a:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calopez es miembro honorario del CNI, facilitador mayor de IPs del Reino.


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Feb 2022)

kawaiidesu dijo:


> Calopez es miembro honorario del CNI, facilitador mayor de IPs del Reino.





Él es el fake mandarin del CNI, igual que el periolisto protagonista de este hilo.

El trabajo de engañar y manipular es trabajo de funcivago soplapollas del estado español, no de periodistas cool que solo leen un guon.


----------



## Octubris (15 Feb 2022)

No es tan tan nutritivo porque el hipster covidiano tiene mucha labia y se libra bién del mini-escrache.

Se puede hacer mucho mejor, con grupo coreando consignas, mucho jaleo, bubuzelas y demás.

Una negacionista sola cuando el hipster va a buscar los niños al cole es insuficiente.


----------



## boyra (15 Feb 2022)

No le ha hecho gracia a Twitter...que raro


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> El único que ha hecho algo violento ha sido él hacia ella, cuidadín. Ella solo ha hablado.




Esa es tú opinión, muy respetable, yo no veo la tele, soy imparcial, y no tengo nada personal contra ni a favor de este tío de la barba, y como la mayoría de los jueces son así, la que tiene todas las de perder es la loca bebelejías que lo acosa y amenaza en la calle delante de sus hijos. El de la barba tiene el comodín "menores", la locaagida no tiene nada, todas las de perder si un caso.

Seguro que la denuncia se cursó ayer mismo.










Montero e Iglesias aseguran que temieron por la seguridad de sus hijos acosados por un periodista


La Fiscalía solicita un año de cárcel para el periodista de 'OK diario' que acosó a la familia de la ministra y el exvicepresidente




www.google.com





Cuando se acosaba al chepas, también se decía que no pasaría nada...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

boyra dijo:


> No le ha hecho gracia a Twitter...que raro




Orden de fiscalía de menores y retirada del video, por que salen los hijos del denunciante.

¿Hay que volverlo a explicar?

No todo vale.

Si os acosan y GRAVAN en la calle delante de vuestros hijos (bueno, aquí pocos tienen hijos), seguro que os quedáis de brazos cruzados y les dais besitos al psicópata que capta y cuelga las imágenes sin permiso ni consentimiento.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ostia que bueno!! JAJAJAJA
> Por lo menos se ha llevado un mal rato el cacho mierda ese JAJAJAJA.
> El mismo mal rato y ansiedad que mucha gente NORMAL que no se METIA CON NADIE, tuvo durante los meses en el que día si y día también estos hijos de la gran puta de payasos televisivos amenazaban conque habia que quitarnos desde el trabajo, al derecho a la asistencia sanitaria y hasta la loca esa rubia "abogada" que pedia un decreto del parlamento para que se nos retuviera en casa.
> 
> ...



No tan mal rato, como el que se va a llevar la loca bebelejías cuando la identifiquen.


De eso puedes estar seguro.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

kawaiidesu dijo:


> Twit borrado, resumen?




Loca bebelejías increpa y amenaza a un payaso televisivo en medio de la calle, delante de sus hijos menores de edad, a los que también humilla.

El bufón televisivo en su legítimo derecho a la defensa moral y física de él y sus hijos, la grava y le obstruye el paso, pero no cuelga las imágenes en twiter, las lleva a la policía para poner una denuncia y que puedan identificar a esa loca peligrosa que lo amenaza a él y a sus hijos.


Este es el resumen.


----------



## cortoplacista (15 Feb 2022)

¿De verdad os sorprende lo que son los monigotes televisivos?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> ¿De verdad os sorprende lo que son los monigotes televisivos?





A mi no, a mi lo que me sorprende es que haya gente tan fanática, aburrida, temeraria y gilipollas, que vaya detrás de ellos, buscándose la ruina y un calvario judicial. Por supuesto, como no en este foro, mucho "guerrero de dorito-cueva" "apoyándola" y "nutriéndose" desde la seguridad de su casa y de que a él no le va a llegar la citación judicial...


Desde que se cargaron a John Lenon (y otros casos más que vinieron despúes), en todos los países occidentales, las autoridades decidieron atar en corto a los locos que persiguen "famosos" cuando estos son más vulnerables.

La loca esta del vídeo, que se prepare.


----------



## HurreKin (15 Feb 2022)

video?


----------



## Ritalapollera (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.



Lo que no se puede hacer es incitar al odio y a agredir a minorías desde la televisión.

SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> video?




Retirado muy probablemente por fiscalía de menores y aportado como prueba documental a la denuncia en curso, junto a las imágenes que el denunciante hizo para identificar a la desequilibrada que lo amenazaba, se siente, ya no es de uso público.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Lo que no se puede hacer es incitar al odio y a agredir a minorías desde la televisión.
> 
> SUBNORMAL HDLGP
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




Pues para eso están los cauces legales, el que se sienta "agredido" puede denunciar ese programa.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Pensaba que en este foro había más sensatez, pero veo que abunda el fanatísmo y la ignorancia magufil.


----------



## Impresionante (15 Feb 2022)

Jojojo

Qué se joda el HDP!


----------



## Impresionante (15 Feb 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> La hija no tiene la culpa de que su padre sea un mierda. Se le puede decir discretamente, en voz baja y pausada y en tres segundos las cuatro cosas que quieras decirle sin montar un espectáculo en la calle y sin que la hija se entere de nada. De hecho, eso es lo que más le acojonaría. Ahora podrá decir (y con razón) que una trastornada le ha acosado a él y a su familia.



Ya estamos los de la cruzada "por mi hija mato"...

Pero yo sí tengo que aguantar que él condicione mi vida y la de los míos.

Cuando cruzas líneas te expones a eso. Y poco me parece


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Quién a cruzado "la línea" es la magufa loca que lo a perseguido por la calle y amenazado a él y a sus hijos...

Pero claro, ningún magufo ni cuevadoritos "pura sangre" del foro, va a estar al lado de la loca cuando le llegue el juicio, ni tampoco le va a dar ni un duro para pagar las multas ... Sacar pecho gratis y realizarse a través de terceros, el deporte nacional de los magufos del foro.

Seguro que el Dr.Stegman Olmedilla de VOX, se posiciona del lado del "pobre hombre" que es acosado y amenazado por una loca fanática antivacunas en plena calle, y pide firmeza judicial contra estos locos peligrosos... ¿o no?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

*Juan Luis Steegmann, diputado de Vox: «Antivacunas, aullar lo que queráis. Voy a defender la vacunación contra el coronavirus hasta el final de la epidemia»*











Juan Luis Steegmann, diputado de Vox: «Antivacunas, aullar lo que queráis. Voy a defender la vacunación contra el coronavirus hasta el final de la epidemia» | Noticiero Universal


Juan Luis Steegmann Olmedillas (Imagen: VOX) AD.- Juan Luis Steegmann Olmedillas pertenece a la totalitaria secta covidiana. Lo hace a través de un partido que se dice liberal.




noticierouniversal.com






Jo jo jo


----------



## remosinganas (15 Feb 2022)

lo han borrado..


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Ya lo he explicado, salen menores, y a la loca se le cae el pelo.


----------



## shur 1 (15 Feb 2022)

Para variar las mujeres pueden hacer y decir lo que quieran. Si eso lo hace un tío la cosa se hubiera complicado mucho más.


----------



## shur 1 (15 Feb 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> lo han borrado..



Está puesto otra vez más atrás.


----------



## Eremita (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.



Pero amenazarlos por otros medios como TV o determinadas redes, si se puede verdad? La lógica de las amenazas la elegís los de siempre, los de 80 años de lloros y lamentaciones cuando los amenazados se rebelan.


----------



## remosinganas (15 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Está puesto otra vez más atrás.



ok gracias


----------



## Gotthard (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.



De momento Chepas solo ha cosechado archivos y pagar costas por todas las querellas que ha puesto en Villalba. Solo parece que va a prosperar una denuncia por atentado que pusieron los picoletos contra dos mujeres que forcejearon con la guardia civil en el perimetro, pero todos los demas que han sido denunciados por armar jaleo en las inmediaciones de su casa se han ido de rositas, incluyendo los de los altavoces con Manolo Escobar.

Debido a su trayectoria, la ultima denuncia por lo del periodista que seguia a los crios la han puesto en Madrid, pero se archivará también.

Respecto a este, no he visto el video. Igual si el ha sido agresivo con la mujer acaba el en el banquillo. Ojo con la perspectiva de genero judicial. Aunque el video se haya secuestrado judicialmente porque aparezcan menores por mi experiencia mujer gana a niño pequeño siempre.

Edit: Ya he visto el video: como la otra le denuncie le meten vejaciones, 6 meses, le da empujones y la insulta gravemente. A los niños no se les ve la cara en ningun momento, y es lo unico que tiene, porque acoso dificilmente, ya que es una discusión en la via publica y la otra guarda distancias.


----------



## el ejpertoc (15 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> todos estos mierdas, ferreras, pastor, mejide, maestre, mateo, este subnormal...son colaboradores con un régimen que está destruyendo el pais y erosionando y sustituyendo los valores de españa por otros, foráneos. Viven de joder a su pais, son unos traidores que venderian a su madre por un sueldo, en otra época e igual en un futuro no muy lejano acaban fusilados.



Y el jran guallomi, que no se te olvide.


----------



## el ejpertoc (15 Feb 2022)

*Lo han borrado*


----------



## shur 1 (15 Feb 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> lo han borrado..





el ejpertoc dijo:


> *Lo han borrado*


----------



## shur 1 (15 Feb 2022)

Este tipo de mierdas extremos siempre tienen mujer e hijos. No falla. Cuanto más escoria es un pavo más se reproducen.

Ese tío es lo puto peor del comunismo televisivo y mírale, con su puta y sus churumbeles.


----------



## Pepeprisas (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.



Hahahaha, ereees idiotaaaaa.
A ti te pegaban en el cole y seguías saludando con una sonrisa al agresor a que si?


----------



## Pepeprisas (15 Feb 2022)

Lo que tenía que haber hecho la mujer es escupirles a los pies y llamarle rata


----------



## el ejpertoc (15 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Te voy a denunciar...
> 
> 
> Te voy a denunciar...a que ya no molan tanto los escraches
> ...



OLEEEEEE, que perdure en el tiempo


----------



## Pichorrica (15 Feb 2022)

Para estar con sus hijos vaya formas de insultar y de intentar quitarle el móvil a la qur graba.


----------



## chemarin (15 Feb 2022)

El vídeo se puede ver aún.


----------



## charofilia (15 Feb 2022)

Al activista disfrazado de humorista con barba de comepollas le gusta decir cosas por la tele pero no le gusta que le exijan responsabilidades por lo que dice. Curioso!!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2022)

ya no es gracioso


----------



## Eremita (15 Feb 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Ostia que bueno!! JAJAJAJA
> Por lo menos se ha llevado un mal rato el cacho mierda ese JAJAJAJA.
> El mismo mal rato y ansiedad que mucha gente NORMAL que no se METIA CON NADIE, tuvo durante los meses en el que día si y día también estos hijos de la gran puta de payasos televisivos amenazaban conque habia que quitarnos desde el trabajo, al derecho a la asistencia sanitaria y hasta la loca esa rubia "abogada" que pedia un decreto del parlamento para que se nos retuviera en casa.
> 
> ...



El cacho de mierda progre, insulta y empuja porque se ve claramente en superioridad física. A un tío ni le insulta: diji di milistir, istiy kin lis niñis...auxiliii


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (15 Feb 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El vídeo se puede ver aún.




Gracias y up.


----------



## tatenen (15 Feb 2022)

No seré yo quien apoye escraches o acosos a personajes públicos o no, pero si hay algo que me da aún más asco es la puta hipocresía de esta gentuza, que ellos sí, ellos pueden acosar a la gente, como ha hecho este pavo en el pasado, o hace ahora, llamando a la agresión a quienes no tienen la vacuna puesta, pero a él que le dejaen en paz no? O la rata chepuda, la que hablaba de jarabe democrático cuando acosaban (de verdad) a los pepeperros, y cuando el Miguel Frontera supuestamente le acosó, ahí ya no estaba bien no? Y de hecho, en el juicio la rata chepuda dijo que le llamaron hijodeputa etc, y luego el Miguel Frontera mostró un vídeo en el juzgado donde solo se le oía decir "felicidades señor iglesias", y al final quedó dmeostrado en el juicio que el único acoso era poner el himno de España por megafonía. Así que no, no acosaron a la rata chepuda como dice el forero pederasta.


----------



## Pepeprisas (15 Feb 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Para estar con sus hijos vaya formas de insultar y de intentar quitarle el móvil a la qur graba.



Se le ve que es un quinqui que te cagas


----------



## Demi Grante (15 Feb 2022)

"Tengo hijos menores" dice el cobarde, usando a sus hijos como escudos humanos cuando en todo momento están de espaldas y a 15 metros para que no se le vean las caras.

Otro como las ratas de Galapagar.


----------



## shur 1 (15 Feb 2022)

Ese barrio de mierda parece Aluche o El Batán o una basura de extrarradios de ese nivel.


----------



## GatoAzul (15 Feb 2022)

Creo que estaba preocupado por sus hijos, y lo que estaban escuchando. 
Esto puede dar mucho que pensar. 
¿Le preocupan los hijos de los demás cuando por televisión descrimina, insulta y amenaza a la gente que no desea vacunarse, y que también tienen hijos a los que educar en libertad?


----------



## HurreKin (15 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


>



jajajajajajajajaj
jajajajajajajajjaja
jajajajajjajaj

Es lo mejor que he visto este año jajajajajajajaja

tremendo


----------



## HurreKin (15 Feb 2022)

que puta nutricion , en su twiter saca a sus hijos sin problema, aqui se les ve mas que en el video


----------



## wingardian leviosa (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## wingardian leviosa (15 Feb 2022)

HurreKin dijo:


> que puta nutricion , en su twiter saca a sus hijos sin problema, aqui se les ve mas que en el video
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 944303




Puedes sacar menores siempre y cuando no sean identificables. En el vídeo no me parece que lo sean. 
El caso no es que saca a los menores sino que hace sus gracietas sin gracia a costa de ellos.


----------



## HurreKin (15 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> puta tarada...........un gallifante a la loca del coronavirus...........



0 likes tu comentario de mierda, no te das pena a ti mismo?


----------



## L'omertá (15 Feb 2022)

Pues no parece muy valiente fuera del plató.
Estas cosas alimentan.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2022)

ya no se rie??


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Feb 2022)

Han retirado el twist...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Han quitado el twuitt. ¿Que ha pasado?


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (15 Feb 2022)

Que rica esa barba, genial para los bukakes poder rebañar toda la lefa


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Han quitado el twuitt. ¿Que ha pasado?





Otro que no se entera de por donde le dá el aire:


Denuncia y fiscalía de menores actuando.


----------



## La Tabiques (15 Feb 2022)

El barbudo transgénico tiene que pedir perdón por fascista totalitario a todos los pura sangre en prime time o ponerse la cuarta en directo …. Así también será perdonado …


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Otro que no se entera de por donde le dá el aire:
> 
> 
> Denuncia y fiscalía de menores actuando.



Sufres hemorragias anales??


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Sufres hemorragias anales??




Mejor eso que ser un ignorenate de mierda como tú.

Ja ja


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Mejor eso que ser un ignorenate de mierda como tú.
> 
> Ja ja



Pues prefiero ser ignorante antes que homosexual.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pues prefiero ser ignorante antes que homosexual.




Muy bien, bravo por tí.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Muy bien, bravo por tí.



¿Siempre tienes que decir la ultima palabra?


----------



## Rompehuevos (15 Feb 2022)

da la impresion que no es la primera vez que le hacen chistes por la calle


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> ¿Siempre tienes que decir la ultima palabra?




Sí, y se me olvidaba, a la magufa esa chiflada, se le a caído el pelo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Sí, y se me olvidaba, a la magufa esa chiflada, se le a caído el pelo.



No he podido ver el video. No puedo opinar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No he podido ver el video. No puedo opinar.




Yo si lo he visto (lo ví ayer cuando el hilo estaba reciente), y si el abogado del "payaso" ese de la tele, hace hincapié en la minoría de edad de los hijos del acosado (PRESENTES Y GRAVADOS por la loca) y lo que grita la magufa refiriéndose a ellos, a esta se le cae el pelo y tiene que pedir un crédito para pagar la multa, si no hay cárcel.


No todo vale, y más con niños delante.


Seré todo lo maricón que tú quieras, pero yo tengo la razón.


----------



## megadeth (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No he podido ver el video. No puedo opinar.



He editado el primer mensaje para poner un enlace que funcione. Ahí lo tienes.


----------



## noseyo (15 Feb 2022)

Poco me parece , estos genocidas puedan pasearse tranquilamente


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Yo si lo he visto, y si el abogado del "payaso" ese de la tele, hace hincapié en la minoría de edad de los hijos del acosado (PRESENTES Y GRAVADOS por la loca) y lo que grita la magufa refiriéndose a ellos, a esta se le cae el pelo y tiene que pedir un crédito para pagar la multa, si no hay cárcel.
> 
> 
> No todo vale, y más con niños delante.
> ...



Pues no. El barbas es escoria. Agrede e insulta a la señora. La señora solo le pide explicaciones por su "sentido del humor" y el hijo puta de la barba se toma como lo que es , un cerdo asqueroso. Un cacho mierda como lo describe la señora al final muy acertadamente.


----------



## HurreKin (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Yo si lo he visto (lo ví ayer cuando el hilo estaba reciente), y si el abogado del "payaso" ese de la tele, hace hincapié en la minoría de edad de los hijos del acosado (PRESENTES Y GRAVADOS por la loca) y lo que grita la magufa refiriéndose a ellos, a esta se le cae el pelo y tiene que pedir un crédito para pagar la multa, si no hay cárcel.
> 
> 
> No todo vale, y más con niños delante.
> ...


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Feb 2022)

Que estoy con mis hijos....y según leo (yo a este payaso no lo conocía), se ha pasado dos años metiéndose con los ni vacunados y alentando a vacunarse. A los hijos de los demás sí. 

Ojalá se persiga a todos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pues no. El barbas es escoria. Agrede e insulta a la señora. La señora solo le pide explicaciones por su "sentido del humor" y el hijo puta de la barba se toma como lo que es , un cerdo asqueroso. Un cacho mierda como lo describe la señora al final muy acertadamente.




¿Si te viene una loca de mierda por la calle a acosarte, cuando vas acompañado de tus hijos, y encima intimidando y gravando, le vas a dar besitos?

Tranquilo, que el juez tendrá eso en consideración.

A la magufa apestosa se le ha caído el pelo.


----------



## Newsyohi (15 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, para ser un pastor de la iglesia covidiana camina por la calle a pelo como los respiracionistas


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Como esto se tuerza más de la cuenta está gente no va a poder pisar la calle.


----------



## Newsyohi (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Si te viene una loca bebelejías de mierda por la calle a acosarte, cuando vas acompañado de tus hijos, y encima intimidando y gravando, le vas a dar besitos?
> 
> Tranquilo, que el juez tendrá eso en consideración.
> 
> A la magufa apestosa se le ha caído el pelo.



Si te expones en la televisión nacional arengando violencia contra 4 millones de personas y luego sales a la calle y encuentras respuesta pues lo normal es que... te jodas y no intentes seguir agrediendo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Por cierto, para ser un pastor de la iglesia covidiana camina por la calle a pelo como los respiracionistas



Ninguno de esos hijo putas que salen en los platos televisivos se pone mascarilla, eso es para la plebe.


----------



## RRMartinez (15 Feb 2022)

Vaya loca del coño


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> ¿Si te viene una loca de mierda por la calle a acosarte, cuando vas acompañado de tus hijos, y encima intimidando y gravando, le vas a dar besitos?
> 
> Tranquilo, que el juez tendrá eso en consideración.
> 
> A la magufa apestosa se le ha caído el pelo.



Estoy leyendo el hilo y ya te han respondido sobredamente a esa cuestion. ¿Tiene el derecho a amenazar, insultar, pedir que se den dos ostias a los no vacunados desde un plato televisivo?.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Si te expones en la televisión nacional arengando violencia contra 4 millones de personas y luego sales a la calle y encuentras respuesta pues lo normal es que... te jodas y no intentes seguir agrediendo




¿Y por que ningún magufo gilipollas como tú, no a puesto una denuncia por eso?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Don Pasquier dijo:


> Una vez más, un negacionista antivacunas violento mostrando quien és realmente, son unos psicopatas que debieran estar encerrados ya que no aportan nada en una sociedad Civil.
> 
> Celebra con jolgorio todas las muertes que estas provocando.



Si no eres un troll, espero que agonices de forma lenta y dolorosa.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el hilo y ya te han respondido sobredamente a esa cuestion. ¿Tiene el derecho a amenazar, insultar, pedir que se den dos ostias a los no vacunados desde un plato televisivo?.





Si no cita a nadie en concreto, sí, es libertad de expresión.

Pero bueno, tú lo explicas de un modo demagógico y manipulado un poco repugnante.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Si no eres un troll, espero que agonices de forma lenta y dolorosa.




Como tú puta madre, magufo chalado mal nacido y alcoholizado.


Que eres un mierda marginal y gilipollas.


----------



## chortinator (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el hilo y ya te han respondido sobredamente a esa cuestion. ¿Tiene el derecho a amenazar, insultar, pedir que se den dos ostias a los no vacunados desde un plato televisivo?.



En una sociedad perfecta: 

Si, como tambien deberian tener el derecho los quie se hayan sentido agredidos por el hijo de puta ese de ir a buscarle a su casa y lincharle.

Pero por desgracia actualmente vivimos en una dictadura pogre, y este hijo de puta puede insultar y amenazar y en cambio a él no le pueden tocar.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Pues no. El barbas es escoria. Agrede e insulta a la señora. La señora solo le pide explicaciones por su "sentido del humor" y el hijo puta de la barba se toma como lo que es , un cerdo asqueroso. Un cacho mierda como lo describe la señora al final muy acertadamente.



Al barbas lo que le pasa es que está acojonado, hoy es una señora inofensiva recriminandole su tarea de señalar. Mañana puede ser alguien menos inofensivo y de no usar muchas palabras.


----------



## trolero (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Yo si lo he visto (lo ví ayer cuando el hilo estaba reciente), y si el abogado del "payaso" ese de la tele, hace hincapié en la minoría de edad de los hijos del acosado (PRESENTES Y GRAVADOS por la loca) y lo que grita la magufa refiriéndose a ellos, a esta se le cae el pelo y tiene que pedir un crédito para pagar la multa, si no hay cárcel.
> 
> 
> No todo vale, y más con niños delante.
> ...



Es curioso que cuando los hijos son de los "vuestros", hay que defenderlos, pero cuando son de los "otros", se merecen hcerles lo mismo que a sus padres les haríais. Todo muy lógico y sin contradicciones.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Al barbas lo que le pasa es que está acojonado, hoy es una señora inofensiva recriminandole su tarea de señalar. Mañana puede ser alguien menos inofensivo y de no usar muchas palabras.





Eso de "inofensiva" lo decidirá el juez.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Como tú puta madre, magufo chalado mal nacido y alcoholizado.
> 
> 
> Que eres un mierda marginal y gilipollas.



Ya ha salido la enfermedad mental que llevas dentro y te ha desviado hacia la sodomia.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

trolero dijo:


> Es curioso que cuando los hijos son de los "vuestros", hay que defenderlos, pero cuando son de los "otros", se merecen hcerles lo mismo que a sus padres les haríais. Todo muy lógico y sin contradicciones.




"vuestros" ya está el magufo apestoso y facha con el rollo secta.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ya ha salido la enfermedad mental que llevas dentro y te ha desviado hacia la sodomia.



Claro, como tú padre.

Ja ja ja.


Gordo magufo y canoso de mierda.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Si no cita a nadie en concreto, sí, es libertad de expresión.
> 
> Pero bueno, tú lo explicas de un modo demagógico y manipulado un poco repugnante.



Tienes el cerebro lleno de mierda amigo. 
Pero tranquilo también se puede salir de eso.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Al barbas lo que le pasa es que está acojonado, hoy es una señora inofensiva recriminandole su tarea de señalar. Mañana puede ser alguien menos inofensivo y de no usar muchas palabras.



Todo se andara, de momento voy abastecerme de palomitas.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Eso de "inofensiva" lo decidirá el juez.



El problema es que cuando un juez lo tiene que decidir es porque ya ha ocurrido. Que luego tienes un papel muy bonito que dice que tienes la razón, pero ya no te puedes deshostiar.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Tienes el cerebro lleno de mierda amigo.
> Pero tranquilo también se puede salir de eso.




Tengo mucha más conocimiento que tú de como funcionan las leyes, magufo tarado de mierda


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> El problema es que cuando un juez lo tiene que decidir es porque ya ha ocurrido. Que luego tienes un papel muy bonito que dice que tienes la razón, pero ya no te puedes deshostiar.




Deja de beber, que es muy pronto.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Tengo mucha más conocimiento que tú de como funcionan las leyes, magufo tarado de mierda



Yo diría que casi a la altura de un magistrado del supremo estás, fiera.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pues no parece muy valiente fuera del plató.
> Estas cosas alimentan.



Y tampoco hace gala de ese sentido del humor tan _sano, inocente y limpio_ que practica.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Yo diría que casi a la altura de un magistrado del supremo estás, fiera.




Bueno, por lo menos yo ya he deducido el por qué no se puede ver ya el video en twiter, cosa que los magufos como tú, ni habéis sospechado....


Y no han sido ni los reptilianos, ni los masones, ni los annunakis, ni Bill Gates...


¿Te suena la palabra "cautelar"?


----------



## Tigershark (15 Feb 2022)

De puta madre que se sientan perseguidos esas ratas ,pena que no estuviera acompañada de un hombre para mandarlo a la UVI.


----------



## ELotro (15 Feb 2022)

Le deseo a este señor que siga manteniendo la suerte de cruzarse por la calle con mujeres que miden medio metro menos que él. Porque si fuera de verdad consciente de lo que ha soltado por TV, emigraría a otro país. Lo que le han pagado por hacer lo que hizo y decir lo que dijo, nunca será suficiente dinero.


----------



## tatenen (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el hilo y ya te han respondido sobredamente a esa cuestion. ¿Tiene el derecho a amenazar, insultar, pedir que se den dos ostias a los no vacunados desde un plato televisivo?.



El engendro al que citas, no es que sea un gay zumbado, que cada uno puede ser lo que queira, es que ha sido condenado por pederastia, que lo sepas.


----------



## Marco Porcio (15 Feb 2022)

Bastante nutriente si, así tendríamos que hacer todos los burbujos, como la burbuja esa


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> El engendro al que citas, no es que sea un gay zumbado, que cada uno puede ser lo que queira, es que ha sido condenado por pederastia, que lo sepas.



Joooder...... @Penitenciagite!! ¿que dices de esto?


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Deja de beber, que es muy pronto.



Si si, yo dejo de beber, pero tú se más realista. Lo que hace ese señor en la tele es peligroso. Por mucha ley que te ampare y mucha libertad de expresión que tengas, nada sirve para el caso que te encuentres de frente con un tarado por la calle. La libertad de expresión y el código penal no va a agarrar a ese tarado del brazo para evitar, yo que sé, que te dé una puñalada. Y si no, pregúntale a las familias de los 3 chavales que murieron asesinados el fin de semana pasado de que les ha servido a ellos todas esas leyes, jueces y parafernalias.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Que rece el barbas hijo puta por que no me lo cruce por la calle. Vamos a ver a quien le va a dar dos ostias el cerdo asqueroso.


----------



## Dmtry (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bueno, por lo menos yo ya he deducido el por qué no se puede ver ya el video en twiter, cosa que los magufos como tú, ni habéis sospechado....
> 
> 
> Y no han sido ni los reptilianos, ni los masones, ni los annunakis...
> ...



Pero si nadie te quita la razón de que lo que está haciendo esa señora está mal. La cuestión es que no lo puedes evitar. Son daños colaterales.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> puta tarada...........un gallifante a la loca del coronavirus...........



Y a ti un tiro en la nuca y a la cuneta


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2022)

cacho mierda


----------



## L'omertá (15 Feb 2022)

¿Qué pasaría si en vez de dar con una mujer se encontrase con un armario de 4 puertas?


Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Y tampoco hace gala de ese sentido del humor tan _sano, inocente y limpio_ que practica.



Yo me pregunto: si me visto de payaso y me encuentro a este tío por la calle, y empiezo a amenazarle de muerte a él y a sus hijos ¿se entiende que es una broma no? Yo entiendo que sería humor.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (15 Feb 2022)

Puto barbas maloliente, el bordillo se tenía que acabar comiendo


----------



## ako (15 Feb 2022)

Ahora entiendo porque ha dejado el progama...este era humorista?
Sabia que el video se haria viral....karma del bueno.


----------



## Pirro (15 Feb 2022)

Tuvo una reacción de mierda. Agredió a una mujer. Quedo constancia documental. Se enteró todo el mundo.

La carrera de este tío solo va a ir cuesta abajo.


----------



## Jackblack (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.



A un personaje público si se puede


----------



## tatenen (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Que rece el barbas hijo puta por que no me lo cruce por la calle. Vamos a ver a quien le va a dar dos ostias el cerdo asqueroso.



La verdad es que a mi me dan ganas también. Mira que no me gusta meterme con nadie diga lo que diga, pero qué esperas cuando has estado acosando desde tu programa subvencionado a más de 4 millones de no vacunados, incitando a que les den 2 hostias? Con que haya unos cuantos locos de los millones de borregos que lo vieron, seguro qu emás de un no vacunado a sufrido alguna agresión, es de cajón. Por ejemplo, mira el Resines, que con todas las vacuans casi palma, y yo, a pesar de que me dan ganas de desarle lo peor (llamó gilipollas a los novacunados o algo así), pues prefiero morderme la puta lengua y que se recupere, pero desde luego, si yo fuera un personaje público como el imbécil del vídeo, no me reiría de él, ni de un jodido por el covid vacunado o no vacunado. Hay que ser hijo de puta para acosar desde un medio, y luego pretender que vas a estar a salvo, y si no, que malos son los "negacionistas". Y como dice la del vídeo, con un poco d suerte esta basura acaba en la cárcel por toda la ristra de delitos de odio en medios públicos, hay leyes de sobra.


----------



## Jackblack (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja
> 
> Es la loca magufa la que a empezado a seguir a ese tío *delante de sus hijos menores,* y a gritarle que lo van a meter en la cárcel y no se qué de *sus hijos.*
> 
> ...



Hasta dos hostias se le puede dar delante de sus hijos.


----------



## Jackblack (15 Feb 2022)

Bangs dijo:


> Se lo merece, todos sabemos en qué consiste el Karma.
> 
> Todos sabemos que todo lo que proyectas malo se te vuelve tarde o temprano en tu contra. A este personaje ahora es cuando la vida ha decidido devolverle el daño que ha hecho



El karma existe, pero ni de lejos funciona siempre


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (15 Feb 2022)

Menudo parásito de dinero público ese subnormal, ahora que se joda por incitar al odio.

En otra época ese subnormal tendría que ir con escolta por la calle.


----------



## |||||||| (15 Feb 2022)

La mujer se lo está diciendo en tono "humorístico", hombre.

Y yo también estaba con mis hijos no-vacunados viendo la tele cuando este progre hijo de la gran puta dijo que a los no-vacunados había que darles una hostia y meterlos en la cárcel.

Bueno, en verdad mis hijos y yo no vemos la tele, y menos esa mierda, pero seguro que a muchos miles de españoles le habrá pasado.

Por cierto, ¿sus hijos ya tienen la doble pauta?


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ja ja ja
> 
> Es la loca magufa la que a empezado a seguir a ese tío *delante de sus hijos menores,* y a gritarle que lo van a meter en la cárcel y no se qué de *sus hijos.*
> 
> ...



No se le cae ningún pelo, de hecho quien agrede en el video es el lacayo de Mejide. Y dos veces además.

Por otra parte es lo normal cuando desde el altavoz que te proporciona la television incitas el odio y la violencia contra una minoría de la sociedad española.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> El video a sido borrado de twiter, seguro, por imperativo legal, salen menores.
> 
> Conclusión: la denuncia ya ha sido efectuada.



Que salgan menores es irrelevante, no se les ve las caras.

No hay ningún imperativo legal.


----------



## Jackblack (15 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Que se joda. Es lo que tiene participar activamente en la persecución y discriminación de gente normal.



Que pena q no hubiera más gente para insultar a semejante escoria humana


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> La mujer se lo está diciendo en tono "humorístico", hombre.
> 
> Y yo también estaba con mis hijos no-vacunados viendo la tele cuando este progre hijo de la gran puta dijo que a los no-vacunados había que darles una hostia y meterlos en la cárcel.
> 
> ...




Nadie te obligaba a poner ese canal "progre", ni a ver la tele, si no "proteges" a tus hijos de ciertos mensajes y propaganda que no va directa a tú persona, y que tú te lo tomas como algo personal, es tú culpa.

Además el payaso ese de la barba no te a perseguido por la calle con tus hijos, ni les a gritado a tus hijos en CONCRETO, mientras los grababa si estaban vacunados o si son del BETIS.

No es lo mismo, y lo sabes.

Conclusión: La magufa de mierda se puede ir buscando un buen abogado.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Que salgan menores es irrelevante, no se les ve las caras.
> 
> No hay ningún imperativo legal.




Eso lo decidirá el juez.


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (15 Feb 2022)

No hay nada que decidir, si se ha borrado de twitter es por otro motivo. Los menores no pueden ser identificados ya que no se les ven las caras y no viola ni la ley española ni las normas de twitter.



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Eso lo decidirá el juez.


----------



## |||||||| (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Nadie te obligaba a poner ese canal "progre", ni a ver la tele, si no "proteges" a tus hijos de ciertos mensajes y propaganda que no va directa a tú persona, y que tú te lo tomas como algo personal, es tú culpa.
> 
> Además el payaso ese de la barba no te a perseguido por la calle con tus hijos, ni les a gritado a tus hijos en CONCRETO, mientras los grababa si estaban vacunados o si son del BETIS.
> 
> ...




¿Qué farfullas, invertido pedófilo?

Vete de vacaciones a Irán con tus amiguitos sidosos.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (15 Feb 2022)

False flag de manual... es su prima.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

Mejor eso que no ser un borracho de mierda como tú.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> ¿Qué farfullas, invertido pedófilo?
> 
> Vete de vacaciones a Irán con tus amiguitos sidosos.




Como rabia el borracho de mierda.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> False flag de manual... es su prima.





Su prima magufa voxlerda, con el permiso de Steggman Olmedillas.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 Feb 2022)

Qué lástima que en vez de ser una mujer no haya sido un hombre hecho y derecho (de ésos que antes eran frecuentes en España), con 2 buenos cojones y le dijera:

- ¿Tú eres el que nos iba a partir la cara? Aquí me tienes, cobarde. Demuestra ante tus hijas el pedazo de mierda que eres.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 Feb 2022)

Este es el camino: avisar y escrachear constantemente a estos hijos de puta covidianos cuando están con sus familiares, pero hacerlo en grupo y de forma más contundente.
Que no puedan ni salir a la calle.


----------



## SOY (15 Feb 2022)

Hace 10 días que dejó el programa de Fistro Mierjide.









Baja histórica: Miguel Lago abandona 'Todo es mentira' después de tres años


El humorista vigués ha decidido marcharse del programa para emprender nuevos proyectos profesionales. Estaba en 'TEM' desde que arrancó el espacio, en enero de 2019




www.elconfidencial.com




.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## |||||||| (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Como rabia el borracho de mierda.




Soy abstemio, no un chupa-poppers como tú. Así tienes el cerebro y el culo de podridos.

Y deja de proyectar en nosotros a tu puto padre alcóholico. Aunque normal que bebiera, con un mierda de hijo pederasta como tú.


----------



## laresial (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Nadie te obligaba a poner ese canal "progre", ni a ver la tele, si no "proteges" a tus hijos de ciertos mensajes y propaganda que no va directa a tú persona, y que tú te lo tomas como algo personal, es tú culpa.
> 
> Además el payaso ese de la barba no te a perseguido por la calle con tus hijos, ni les a gritado a tus hijos en CONCRETO, mientras los grababa si estaban vacunados o si son del BETIS.
> 
> ...



Eres una escoria, defendiendo a un criminal como el gobierno que dice que hay que señalar a los no vacunados, y la solución a una enfermedad que no es una epidemia ni una pandemia es inyectar a toda la población con irresponsabilidad criminal.

Ese payaso de la barba es un mamporrero más del sistema antiespañol.


----------



## tovarovsky (15 Feb 2022)

Es un escracheau muy suave. Esta chusma tiene que sentir que su "trabajo" desinformando y riéndose de la gente supone un gran riesgo...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (15 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Eres una escoria, defendiendo a un criminal como el gobierno que dice que hay que señalar a los no vacunados, y la solución a una enfermedad que no es una epidemia ni una pandemia es inyectar a toda la población con irresponsabilidad criminal.
> 
> Ese payaso de la barba es un mamporrero más del sistema antiespañol.





Yo no defiendo a nadie, foca sectaria y perdonavidas de mierda, de eso ya se encargará su abogado.


----------



## laresial (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Nadie te obligaba a poner ese canal "progre", ni a ver la tele, si no "proteges" a tus hijos de ciertos mensajes y propaganda que no va directa a tú persona, y que tú te lo tomas como algo personal, es tú culpa.
> 
> Además el payaso ese de la barba no te a perseguido por la calle con tus hijos, ni les a gritado a tus hijos en CONCRETO, mientras los grababa si estaban vacunados o si son del BETIS.
> 
> ...



Le está grabando a él, que va diciendo que va a dar dos ostias a los no inyectados de la ponzoña Covid, no a sus hijos.
Tú dices que se busque un abogado a la chica valiente, como si hubiera echo algo mal, quien ha hecho algo mal es el payaso barbudo que amenaza a la gente.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (15 Feb 2022)

Alvaro de Bazan dijo:


> Dictadura tweeter a full borrando video



Álvaro de Bazan jamás escribiría A FULL a tope,a saco borrando mensajes de Twitter.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (15 Feb 2022)

Ya se puede ver el video otra vez...

Todos estos empleados de la telebasura que se han prestado al pinchazo masivo experimental por la pasta...se van a arrepentir toda su vida.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Feb 2022)

Muy bueno lo del "cacho mierda" del final

hacia tiempo que no lo escuchaba


----------



## Desencantado (15 Feb 2022)

Qué erección más tonta!

Miguel Lago me hacía gracia como monologuista cuando interpretaba el personaje del chulo miserable que finalmente demostró ser.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (15 Feb 2022)

Miguel Lago: hay que señalar a los no vacunados y ponerles pegatinas jojojojo, que grasioso soi.

Also Miguel Lago: no me señales que voy con mis hijos amiñimiñimiñi


----------



## Educo Gratis (15 Feb 2022)

Y si yo digo que habría que dar dos hostias a Risto y a sus títeres cada vez que los vieramos por la calle me caería un puro por delito de odio como ya le ha pasado a más de un forero, sin embargo ellos pueden decir en Televisión delante de toda España que habría que darnos de hostias y no pasa nada???

¿Pero que mierda de justicia es esta? Ahora os dais cuenta que las cosas no se defienden mediante la justicia, sinó que se defienden con dos cojones como ha hecho esta chica... si todos actuaramos igual... en fin...


----------



## SOY (15 Feb 2022)

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## L'omertá (15 Feb 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Qué erección más tonta!
> 
> Miguel Lago me hacía gracia como monologuista cuando interpretaba el personaje del chulo miserable que finalmente demostró ser.



Por eso bordaba el monólogo, no interpretaba, hacía de él.


----------



## Descuernacabras (15 Feb 2022)

Me encanta que estos HDP que hacen llamamientos en TV para señalar, perseguir, poner pegatinas y hacer la vida imposible a gente normal que se niega a inocularse una ponzoña experimental(tal como hacían los nazis con los judíos), reciban estas muestras de "afecto" por la calle. Es lo mínimo que se merecen, ciertamente.

Que se lo tomen con humor jijiji.


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

2 ostias habría que darle, como decía mi madre...


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Y si yo digo que habría que dar dos hostias a Risto y a sus títeres cada vez que los vieramos por la calle me caería un puro por delito de odio como ya le ha pasado a más de un forero, sin embargo ellos pueden decir en Televisión delante de toda España que habría que darnos de hostias y no pasa nada???
> 
> ¿Pero que mierda de justicia es esta? Ahora os dais cuenta que las cosas no se defienden mediante la justicia, sinó que se defienden con dos cojones como ha hecho esta chica... si todos actuaramos igual... en fin...



No sería delito de odio ya que no son un colectivo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Feb 2022)

Alguien debería pegarle fuego a esa barba de warro sarnoso.


----------



## Juan Niebla (15 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cacho mierda le dice, tiene hijos, pensaba que era bujarra por esas pintas



conozco a más de uno que estando casados con una mujer y con hijos son lo más maricón que puedas encontrar, salieron tarde del armario pero con ganas


----------



## skinnyemail (15 Feb 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Qué rápido se les pasa el humor cuando los atacados son ellos



Jarabe democrático.No puede quejarse.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Esa es tú opinión, muy respetable, yo no veo la tele, soy imparcial, y no tengo nada personal contra ni a favor de este tío de la barba, y como la mayoría de los jueces son así, la que tiene todas las de perder es la loca bebelejías que lo acosa y amenaza en la calle delante de sus hijos. El de la barba tiene el comodín "menores", la locaagida no tiene nada, todas las de perder si un caso.
> 
> Seguro que la denuncia se cursó ayer mismo.
> 
> ...



"Soy imparcial" 

Pero si tú eres un rojazo de mierda y covidiota extremo,

a quien vas a engañar?


siempre estás dando por culo contra los "negacionistas", "antivacunas", etc,
o que si "facha", "Franco", "VOX", etc

y ahora resulta que eres "imparcial",
o eres un trolazo o es que eres más tonto que Falo.


----------



## skinnyemail (15 Feb 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Va hacia donde está su familia para revolverse.



El anillo ese no parece como de masón?


----------



## _LoKy_ (15 Feb 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El anillo ese no parece como de masón?



No, es de mal gusto simplemente.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (15 Feb 2022)

buena cena la de anoche leyendo esta noticia y viendo a ese cacho mierda  con el culo en llamas


----------



## imaginARIO (15 Feb 2022)

jajaja, nutritivo.

Mi chica ideal.

¡cacho mierda!


----------



## The Sentry (15 Feb 2022)

A ver, que Miguel Lago y toda esta gentuza la ha cagado, SI. 
Que hay que ser un imbécil y un anormal para hacerle un escrache a alguien al lado de sus hijos menores de edad. TAMBIÉN.


----------



## MarloStanfield (15 Feb 2022)

dónde vive el HDP este, parece un barrio de las afueras. SI no hay que poner parkímetro me acerco yo una tarde, a darle la brasa. Podemos ir haciendo turnos.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (15 Feb 2022)

Como diria mi Pavlo : Que pasa, que los hijos de los titiriteros valen mas que por ejemplo los hijos de los desahuciados ???


----------



## das kind (15 Feb 2022)

Paso por el hilo a aplaudir el gesto valiente de la muchacha y a señalar el escaso sentido del humor del interpelado, a quien no parece hacer gracia que otros hagan lo mismo que él y los suyos llevan 2 años haciendo.

Dicho esto, que se joda.


----------



## PiterWas (15 Feb 2022)

Pero a esa gente hay que apalearlos y asesinarlos , a todos, que no quede ni uno vivo


----------



## fitness (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En la tele el capullo este de la barba que me la suda a mi, y apenas no sé ni como se llama, no está persiguendo a nadie físicamente ni delante de sus hijos. Allí no hay delito, lo que hace la magufa es delito fragrante, contra la moral y la integridad, y con el agravante de menores delante, a los que acosa moralmente también..., se le cae el pelo delante de cualquier juez pacomierda de primera instancia.
> 
> Si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mala suerte, capullo fanático y insensato.
> 
> A los bebelejías se les está yendo la pinza, algunos van de cabeza al juzgado.



como decia asterix ,estan locos estos cobayos


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Feb 2022)

QUE SE AFEITE YA EL PUTO CERDO MARICON ESE

UN POCO DE AGUA Y JABON TAMPOCO LE VENDRIA MAL


----------



## CarneconOjos (15 Feb 2022)

Olé sus ovarios de está mujer, para vergüenza de masculinos afeminados en modo pasivo.

Está clase de hijo de puta, tienen que ser perseguidos toda su puta vida, hasta que terminen entre rejas y reventados a ostias..


----------



## vettonio (15 Feb 2022)

Se me acerca la loca esa para darme la chapa y la atizo con la bolsa de patatas kennebec en los morros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2022)

la borregada debería sospechar que pasa algo raro , cuando son los payasos de la tele los creadores de opinión en un tema que debería ser tan serio . 

energúmenos que leen guiones sin saber lo que dicen , son los nuevos predicadores de esta secta covidiana.


----------



## Gusman (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En la tele el capullo este de la barba que me la suda a mi, y apenas no sé ni como se llama, no está persiguendo a nadie físicamente ni delante de sus hijos. Allí no hay delito, lo que hace la magufa es delito fragrante, contra la moral y la integridad, y con el agravante de menores delante, a los que acosa moralmente también..., se le cae el pelo delante de cualquier juez pacomierda de primera instancia.
> 
> Si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mala suerte, capullo fanático y insensato.
> 
> A los bebelejías se les está yendo la pinza, algunos van de cabeza al juzgado.



Otros irán de culo a la cuneta. Sois basura.


----------



## furia porcina (15 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> no estoy vacunado,pero me parece una puta tarada,igual que el tipo un gilipollas violento....



Es que es la única posibilidad de hacerles frente, ellos pueden insultar y escupir todo su odio desde su púlpito pero luego nosotros no tenemos voz para defendernos. Así que toca este tipo de acciones cuando los encuentras por la calle.

A mí, si te digo la verdad me costaría mucho quedarme callado si me lo encuentro cara a cara por la calle.

Además, viendo su reacción en el vídeo, ya me queda claro que su odio era sincero y no una cuestión de simple humor.


----------



## el tio orquestas (15 Feb 2022)

Coño, el puto mariconazo sí que se permite el lujo de acosar, manipular e insultar a personas desde su plató pero cuando se lo hace un desconocido a él se nos pone agresivo. Vaya vaya, otro puto rojo que le gusta hacer pero que no le gusta que hagan como él.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Feb 2022)

¡He engordado 10 kilos de golpe, cabrón!

Necesitamos más karma. Más gente que haga que estos sinvergüenzas paguen por sus actos.


----------



## el tio orquestas (15 Feb 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> El anillo ese no parece como de masón?



Como mínimo, me parece de julandrón con mal gusto.


----------



## SIRIO (15 Feb 2022)

Esto tenía que pasar, que pensaban? irse de rositas con el daño que han hecho? 
Como dicen ellos ( la Griso por ejemplo) "hay que complicarles la vida a los no vacunados".
Pues nosotros decimos que "hay que complicarles la vida a los periodistas que han cometido este atropello", así que cada vez que los veamos por la calle hay que recordárselo educadamente, incluso con mucho humor, que todos los santos días tengan a alguien dándoles la matraca al salir de casa, que se acuerden todos los putos días de su vida de sus palabras de que "hay que complicarles la vida" o "hay que ponerles una pegatina" a ver si aprenden a respetar al prójimo y no señalar a nadie y más cuando no se ha cometido ningún delito por no vacunarse.


----------



## furia porcina (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En la tele el capullo este de la barba que me la suda a mi, y apenas no sé ni como se llama, no está persiguendo a nadie físicamente ni delante de sus hijos. Allí no hay delito, lo que hace la magufa es delito fragrante, contra la moral y la integridad, y con el agravante de menores delante, a los que acosa moralmente también..., se le cae el pelo delante de cualquier juez pacomierda de primera instancia.
> 
> Si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mala suerte, capullo fanático y insensato.
> 
> A los bebelejías se les está yendo la pinza, algunos van de cabeza al juzgado.



Está haciendo un llamamiento para que parte de la población se enfrente a otra y les de de hostias. Podrá ser humor o no, pero lo veo mucho más grave que una persona le increpe a título personal. Porque además este mierda se queda tan ancho incitando al odio cómodamente en un plató para que otros hagan el trabajo sucio, pero cuando se tiene que enfrentar cara a cara a una mujer, no tiene otra cosa mejor que parapetarse en sus hijos. Un puto cobarde sin gracia que va de humorista por la vida.

Yo no lo voy a acosar, sólo le voy a invitar a que venga él personalmente a darme esas hostias que según él merezco por ejercer mi libertad individual. Y que venga sin mujer ni hijos, para que se quede tranquilo.


----------



## Karlb (15 Feb 2022)

Es aún más gilipollas de lo que parecía.


----------



## furia porcina (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Se me acerca la loca esa para darme la chapa y la atizo con la bolsa de patatas kennebec en los morros.



A mí no se me acerca esa loca, porque yo no voy por ahí insultando a nadie desde un plató de televisión, ni haciendo llamamientos para agredir a un colectivo.


----------



## CarneconOjos (15 Feb 2022)

SIRIO dijo:


> Esto tenía que pasar, que pensaban? irse de rositas con el daño que han hecho?
> Como dicen ellos ( la Griso por ejemplo) "hay que complicarles la vida a los no vacunados".
> Pues nosotros decimos que "hay que complicarles la vida a los periodistas que han cometido este atropello", así que cada vez que los veamos por la calle hay que recordárselo educadamente, incluso con mucho humor, que todos los santos días tengan a alguien dándoles la matraca al salir de casa, que se acuerden todos los putos días de su vida de sus palabras de que "hay que complicarles la vida" o "hay que ponerles una pegatina" a ver si aprenden a respetar al prójimo y no señalar a nadie y más cuando no se ha cometido ningún delito por no vacunarse.




Como les duele que los intercepten en la vía publica y los señalen como colaboradores asesinos. Hay que llevarlo mas lejos a los colegios-gimnasios-supermercado-etc.. y que tenga que llevar toda su puta vida el bozal, para que no lo reconozca nadie y les revienten esa puta cara de miserable....

Ya me estoy imaginando, al Mejide y todos lo de su cuerda, saliendo vestidos de lagarterana para ir a comprar el pan..


----------



## vettonio (15 Feb 2022)

furia porcina dijo:


> A mí no se me acerca esa loca, porque yo no voy por ahí insultando a nadie desde un plató de televisión, ni haciendo llamamientos para agredir a un colectivo.



Hay que perseguir por la calle y decir incoveniencias a todo el que nos moleste en un medio público? Lo digo porque puedo hacer una lista muuuy larga.

Repito, si alguien me aborda por la calle, lo del caranchoa le parecera una caricia.


----------



## CocoVin (15 Feb 2022)

El barbas no sabe en el follon que se ha metido por gracioso. Ya esta con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Y sigue con la retaila de antivacunas. Ese tio va a acabar mal. Cuando el circo se vaya despejando sacrificaran a sus peones.


----------



## skinnyemail (15 Feb 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Como les duele que los intercepten en la vía publica y los señalen como colaboradores asesinos. Hay que llevarlo mas lejos a los colegios-gimnasios-supermercado-etc.. y que tenga que llevar toda su puta vida el bozal, para que no lo reconozca nadie y les revienten esa puta cara de miserable....
> 
> Ya me estoy imaginando, al Mejide y todos lo de su cuerda, saliendo vestidos de lagarterana para ir a comprar el pan..



Habría que hacer un hilo de colaboracionistas y traidores de España.

Mínimo 300 páginas.


----------



## Lonchafina (15 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cacho mierda le dice, tiene hijos, pensaba que era bujarra por esas pintas



Los hijos son de la mujer. Si también son de él es otro tema.


----------



## alfator (15 Feb 2022)

Baja histórica: Miguel Lago abandona "Todo es mentira" después de tres años.


----------



## CarneconOjos (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay que perseguir por la calle y decir incoveniencias a todo el que nos moleste en un medio público? Lo digo porque puedo hacer una lista muuuy larga.
> 
> Repito, si alguien me aborda por la calle, lo del caranchoa le parecera una caricia.



Que lo hubiera pensado antes de estigmatizar y segregar, en un medio de masas a 4.200.000 individuos, que ahora se van a cobrar toda la tontería y seguridad que le daba el plato, para hacer propaganda interesada y maliciosa.

No lo dudes, que si as colaborado vas a tener tu premio, eso tenlo por seguro capitán anchoa.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Feb 2022)

Karmas sanos.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Se me acerca la loca esa para darme la chapa y la atizo con la bolsa de patatas kennebec en los morros.



¿Eres tu de los que amenazan con dar dos ostias a los no vacunados desde los platos de la tele? Si es asi te mereces ser motoserrado.


----------



## W.Smith (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay que perseguir por la calle y decir incoveniencias a todo el que nos moleste en un medio público? Lo digo porque puedo hacer una lista muuuy larga.
> 
> Repito, si alguien me aborda por la calle, lo del caranchoa le parecera una caricia.



No estamos hablando de molestar, ese señor ha dicho entre otras cosas que a los no vacunados hay que darles dos hostias, estamos hablando de incitar a la violencia. 
Parafraseándote, si yo me lo encuentro a él por la calle lo de esta chica te iba a parecer un saludo amistoso.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay que perseguir por la calle y decir incoveniencias a todo el que nos moleste en un medio público? Lo digo porque puedo hacer una lista muuuy larga.
> 
> Repito, si alguien me aborda por la calle, lo del caranchoa le parecera una caricia.



¿te llamas chus norris' ?


----------



## vettonio (15 Feb 2022)

CarneconOjos dijo:


> Que lo hubiera pensado antes de estigmatizar y segregar, en un medio de masas a 4.200.000 individuos, que ahora se van a cobrar toda la tontería y seguridad que le daba el plato, para hacer propaganda interesada y maliciosa.
> 
> No lo dudes, que si as colaborado vas a tener tu premio, eso tenlo por seguro capitán anchoa.



Con vuestra ignorancia y fanatismo os habéis cargado a un montón de gente.

No veo ese programa pero estoy muy hasta los huevos de los negacionistas homicidas como tú.
Montón de mierda.

Y seguid amtenazando a sanitarios o a profesores, seguid, pero luego no os pongáis a llorar.

Ha muerto mucha gente por vuestra culpa. Te enteras? Pedazo de retrasado.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con vuestra ignorancia y fanatismo os habéis cargado a un montón de gente.
> 
> No veo ese programa pero estoy muy hasta los huevos de los negacionistas homicidas como tú.
> Montón de mierda.
> ...



El asesino de mierda eres tu.

HIJO DE PUTA, espero que la gentuza asquerosa como tu tenga una muerte lenta y dolorosa.


----------



## vettonio (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El asesino de mierda eres tu.
> 
> HIJO DE PUTA, espero que la gentuza asquerosa como tu tenga una muerte lenta y dolorosa.



Vete a la mierda, multi apestoso.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Vete a la mierda, multi apestoso.



comeme la polla cerdo hijo de puta..... o mejor, ya me la come tu puta madre.

Asesino envenenador


----------



## adelaidowest (15 Feb 2022)

Ahora no le ha hecho gracia


----------



## W.Smith (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con vuestra ignorancia y fanatismo os habéis cargado a un montón de gente.
> 
> No veo ese programa pero estoy muy hasta los huevos de los negacionistas homicidas como tú.
> Montón de mierda.
> ...



Cómo sabe que ha muerto mucha gente por nuestra culpa??


----------



## gester (15 Feb 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> ¿Este es el otro contra el que se ha querellado Aitor de UACD?



Creo que si.


----------



## tv eye (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> .
> 
> Ha muerto mucha gente por vuestra culpa. Te enteras? Pedazo de retrasado.



Menudo montón de mierda cobarde que eres. 

Al ceo de Pfizer no le llamas asesino verdad, puto mierda? 

Al ignore con el resto de basura.


----------



## vettonio (15 Feb 2022)

Típica táctica.

Seguid el manual, sicarios de mierda.
Pero que os quede claro que si abordáis por la calle como la tarada esa, os vais a llevar una contundente sorpresa.

Repito fanáticos homicidas.


----------



## CarneconOjos (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Con vuestra ignorancia y fanatismo os habéis cargado a un montón de gente.
> 
> No veo ese programa pero estoy muy hasta los huevos de los negacionistas homicidas como tú.
> Montón de mierda.
> ...



Valiente puto paranoico lobotomizado y enloquecido esta hecho pedazo hijo de puta...


----------



## vettonio (15 Feb 2022)

Sois la prueba palpable de la decadencia y degeneración de esta sociedad.


----------



## vettonio (15 Feb 2022)

Venga, cuantos mas van a acudir en jauría. O es que es uno solo o dos a lo sumo.

Daros por meados. Escoria.


----------



## spala (15 Feb 2022)

no se ríe? vaya, en la tele siempre hace el payaso,


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (15 Feb 2022)

016

Violencia patriarcal claramente.


----------



## adelaidowest (15 Feb 2022)

Las dos ostiaa que decia al final se las llevará él, por señalar a la gente.

PD:un vacunado


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

¿Es @vettonio el saco de mierda de la barba del video?

Se le ve con la caquita en las braguitas....


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (15 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Pero si es penoso, no sé ni cómo lo sacan por TV. No tiene talento de ningún tipo, supongo que tendrá un buen enchufe.



Imagina como se sentirá el tipo. Profesionalmente no vale una mierda y él lo sabe, pero vive de eso y encima tiene una familia que sacar adelante en un trabajo donde no hay que partirse la espalda precisamente. En tales circunstancias mucha gente es capaz de vender a su madre con tal de que no le quiten el chupe. ¡Normal que diga lo que dice en televisión!.


----------



## CarneconOjos (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Típica táctica.
> 
> Seguid el manual, sicarios de mierda.
> Pero que os quede claro que si abordáis por la calle como la tarada esa, os vais a llevar una contundente sorpresa.
> ...



Sal del anonimato y danos la dirección cobarde, que te vamos a llevar una caja de anchoas


----------



## Proletario Blanco (15 Feb 2022)

Al _humorista segun que dias_ del video se le ve muy nervioso. Ese tipo tiene un acojone encima que no va a acabar bien. Esta en peligro serio de ser condenado y lo sabe. Como no haga por tranquilizaese y pedir perdon publicamente va a acabar muy mal. 

Por la zorrita y los niños que no se preocupe, ya encontrara otro pagafantas que la zumbe.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

Proletario Blanco dijo:


> Al _humorista segun que dias_ del video se le ve muy nervioso. Ese tipo tiene un acojone encima que no va a acabar bien. Esta en peligro serio de ser condenado y lo sabe. Como no haga por tranquilizaese y pedir perdon publicamente va a acabar muy mal.
> 
> Por la zorrita y los niños que no se preocupe, ya encontrara otro pagafantas que la zumbe.



Lo han echado del programa del bizco...... tiene causas pendientes..... toma ansioliticos y antidepresivos seguro.

Ninguna pena. Se lo merece.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Le da con la mano con la que esta grabando y con el anillo, agresion e insultos a una pobre mujer.
> 
> Yo si fuera ella me informaba, que la denuncia por viogen es facil y nunca la van a condenar a ella en caso de que no se demuestre.
> 
> Hay que saber usar las armas del enemigo.



La viogen solo es para relaciones con el sexo opuesto de intimidad cosa que no es el caso, a ver si nos informamos bien, en cuanto a la agresión sin parte medico no hay nada


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (15 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> La viogen solo es para relaciones con el sexo opuesto de intimidad cosa que no es el caso, a ver si nos informamos bien, en cuanto a la agresión sin parte medico no hay nada



Hay grabación. Insultos graves y empujones minimo.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Hay grabación. Insultos graves y empujones minimo.



Si no comenzara ella insultando en todavia, los empujones salvo que acabes en el suelo no computan, lo digo porque yo mismo he ido a denunciar cosas en la policia nacional y ni te cogen la denuncia, no porque quiera posicionarme al lado del hijodelagranputa del miguel lago


----------



## Derroition Man (15 Feb 2022)

Ese es el camino, a los terroristas mediaticos hay que hacerles la vida imposible en la calle


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Feb 2022)

no se quien es, pero en una situacion asi haces un rocket jump en el suelo y saltas hasta algun edificio cercano y te pierdes por las azoteas de la ciudad haciendo rocket jump de edificio en edificio
putos noobs no saben ni escapar por el mapa


----------



## Ritalapollera (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.



Que te calles SUBNORMAL HDLGP 

El único que amenazó fue el MISERABLE HDLGP con agresión y apartheid desde la televisión encima, llegando a millones de personas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chichimango (15 Feb 2022)

Otro mercenario que recibe de su propia medicina. Él colaboró en el acoso a los no vacunados, ahora se ve acosado. Que se joda.


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Feb 2022)

El tío es violento, denigra a esa mujer y a los enfermos mentales. Hay que hacer una campaña para que no salga más en televisión


----------



## ELotro (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Lo han echado del programa del bizco...... tiene causas pendientes..... toma ansioliticos y antidepresivos seguro.
> 
> Ninguna pena. Se lo merece.



Y se le ve acabado y nervioso. El tonto a las 3 este, sabe que le han usado como la putita que ha demostrado ser y que ahora nadie le va ha ayudar. Es un peón sacrificable.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Feb 2022)

Dmtry dijo:


> Como esto se tuerza más de la cuenta está gente no va a poder pisar la calle.




Sería lo ideal.


----------



## Derroition Man (15 Feb 2022)

Matias, calienta que sales...


----------



## Atotrapo (15 Feb 2022)

Hoy no ceno.


----------



## el ejpertoc (15 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> La viogen solo es para relaciones con el sexo opuesto de intimidad cosa que no es el caso, a ver si nos informamos bien, en cuanto a la agresión sin parte medico no hay nada



Perdona pero creo que estás equivocado. El barbas maricona actúa con esa prepotencia contra la mujer por el hecho de ser mujer. Si hubiera sido un tío la otra persona probablemente el barbas no hubiera actuado con esa prepotencia.

Por lo tanto eso que ha hecho es violencia machista o violencia de género.

Violencia de género - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## calzonazos (15 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Perdona pero creo que estás equivocado. El barbas maricona actúa con esa prepotencia contra la mujer por el hecho de ser mujer. Si hubiera sido un tío la otra persona probablemente el barbas no hubiera actuado con esa prepotencia.
> 
> Por lo tanto eso que ha hecho es violencia machista o violencia de género.
> 
> Violencia de género - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Por ahora estan enmarcado en el ambito de la pareja o las relaciones intimas, si tu por ejemplo tienes una accidente de trafico con una charo y se te calienta la boca y llamas puta no te pueden meter viogen


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Feb 2022)

Si escuchais atentamente todo lo que dice la tipa y el tipo, oiréis que él no dice "vacunas", ni "antivacunas" ni "kovik" ni una sola puta vez.

Es un tema que se la suda totalmente por delante y por detras. Solo se preocupa de que no le molesten con su familia en la calle.

Lo unico que hace ese hombre es leer un guion cuando sale en la TV, como cualquier actor de cualquier pelicula.

Los que escriben el guion que lee y dan directrices a los massmierda via gobierno son los servicios secretos españoles, escrachearlos a ellos, que sí se lo merecen, además son los que os toman el pelo constantemente con bots, infiltrados e informantes de la policia..


----------



## ELotro (15 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si escuchais atentamente todo lo que dice la tipa y el tipo, oiréis que él no dice "vacunas", ni "antivacunas" ni "kovik" ni una sola puta vez.
> 
> Es un tema que se la suda totalmente por delante y por detras. Solo se preocupa de que no le molesten con su familia en la calle.
> 
> ...



Deacuerdo contigo. Solo es un pobre idiota que ha sido usado. Pero sinceramente, estos bufones-putitas, no me dan ninguna pena.


----------



## juanker (15 Feb 2022)

Pagaría miles de euros por poder destrozar a un modernito con barbita asquerosa de estas de moda durante una noche con un bate de béisbol


----------



## el ejpertoc (15 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Por ahora estan enmarcado en el ambito de la pareja o las relaciones intimas, si tu por ejemplo tienes una accidente de trafico con una charo y se te calienta la boca y llamas puta no te pueden meter viogen



Que no, que no es necesario que exista una relación íntima. Tú tienes un incidente con el coche y la otra persona es una mujer os calentáis y tú le das un puñetazo a ti te acusan por violencia de género.

_"La *violencia de género* es un tipo de violencia física, psicológica, sexual e institucional, ejercida contra cualquier persona o grupo de personas sobre la base de su orientación sexual, identidad de género, sexo o género"_

Aquí no dice que tenga que existir una relación íntima con la persona contra la que se ejerce la violencia de género.


----------



## calzonazos (15 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Que no, que no es necesario que exista una relación íntima. Tú tienes un incidente con el coche y la otra persona es una mujer os calentáis y tú le das un puñetazo a ti te acusan por violencia de género.
> 
> _"La *violencia de género* es un tipo de violencia física, psicológica, sexual e institucional, ejercida contra cualquier persona o grupo de personas sobre la base de su orientación sexual, identidad de género, sexo o género"_
> 
> Aquí no dice que tenga que existir una relación íntima con la persona contra la que se ejerce la violencia de género.



O lo ampliaron en la ultima reforma o te digo que no es asi, tu le metes un puñetazo y te evaluan de igual a igual


----------



## calzonazos (15 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Que no, que no es necesario que exista una relación íntima. Tú tienes un incidente con el coche y la otra persona es una mujer os calentáis y tú le das un puñetazo a ti te acusan por violencia de género.
> 
> _"La *violencia de género* es un tipo de violencia física, psicológica, sexual e institucional, ejercida contra cualquier persona o grupo de personas sobre la base de su orientación sexual, identidad de género, sexo o género"_
> 
> Aquí no dice que tenga que existir una relación íntima con la persona contra la que se ejerce la violencia de género.



Mandame codigo penal no wikipedia macho


----------



## celebro (15 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Joooder...... @Penitenciagite!! ¿que dices de esto?



No contesta,muy curioso, no se pero yo me defenderia si me dijeran algo asi.


----------



## adelaidowest (15 Feb 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Hace 10 días que dejó el programa de Fistro Mierjide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gran despedida le ha dado la señora esa


----------



## Pepeprisas (15 Feb 2022)

Yo si veo a algún tarado de la tele POR SUPUESTO que le llamaré RATA por la calle. Tengo el deber moral de hacerlo, y espero que vosotros también lo hagáis


----------



## |||||||| (15 Feb 2022)

En 1945, en Francia, linchaban con piedras a los colaboracionistas. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (15 Feb 2022)

Paso de ver esa mierda pero ¿han dicho algo en el programa? ¿o han callado como las buenas ratas cobardes que son?


----------



## Punitivum (15 Feb 2022)

A Éstos progres de salón y visa oro, el feminismo se les acaba cuando una mujer les señala a ellos, y la tolerancia se les acaba cuando una banda de moros les atraca y les da una paliza.
Ni ellos mismos se creen sus propias mentiras. Venden una cosa y son otra muy diferente. Tontos no son, pero hipócritas un rato.


----------



## aventurero artritico (15 Feb 2022)

gente que hace este tipo de trabajos ya sabes de que pie calzan.


----------



## Scarjetas (15 Feb 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Hace 10 días que dejó el programa de Fistro Mierjide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me huele a recomendación de abogados a km


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Feb 2022)

No te pongas así, que es humor del bueno, como el tuyo.


----------



## hyugaa (15 Feb 2022)

Está nervioso POR QUE SABE LO QUE LE ESPERA EN UN FUTURO NO MUY LEJANO


----------



## DonManuel (15 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Dice alguno por aquí que no tiene talento, pues creo que se equivoca. Para mí es uno de los mejores monologuistas de España junto con Paco Calavera y David Navarro, por ejemplo.
> 
> Pero sí, ha sido una gran decepción verle en la mierda de Risto y el colmo ya atacando a los no vacunados.
> 
> En fin, no me esperaba algo así de él, aquí desde luego le echó un par de huevos:



Joder, pues para ser uno de los mejores monologuistas de España has puesto un video en el que no tiene nada de gracia. Típico humor político zurdo sin nada de gracia cuyo única intención es regocijarse en una percibida superioridad moral.


----------



## V. Crawley (15 Feb 2022)

trolero dijo:


> Es curioso que cuando los hijos son de los "vuestros", hay que defenderlos, pero cuando son de los "otros", se merecen hcerles lo mismo que a sus padres les haríais. Todo muy lógico y sin contradicciones.



Que se lo digan a los hijos del zar.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (15 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Álvaro de Bazan jamás escribiría A FULL a tope,a saco borrando mensajes de Twitter.



Corregido Twitter y a full por a tope, tiene razon


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (15 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *QUE SE AFEITE YA* EL PUTO CERDO MARICON ESE
> 
> UN POCO DE AGUA Y JABON TAMPOCO LE VENDRIA MAL



Oye, respetanos a los barbudos, eh. Que voy para allá y te saco los cucaños.

A este hijo puta habría que meterle en la cárcel pero no precisamente por la barba.


----------



## Shy (15 Feb 2022)

Imagino que el cachomierda vive en Madrid, está noche me dormiré pensando que lo encuentro en una calle poco transitada y tal.

Me encantaría ver cómo a mí (o a otro como yo) me levanta la voz y suelta la manita


----------



## dinio amol (15 Feb 2022)

El mundo es un pañuelo, cuando se ponga la cosa jodida, que se pondrá, se afeitará la barba y pondrá carita de, yo no he sido!!


----------



## Felson (15 Feb 2022)

No respetáis ni a los niños, dice el supuesto ser humano. Como los respeta él y lo que él promueve o lo que a él lo mueve (siempre el vil metal).


----------



## Pietrelcina (15 Feb 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si escuchais atentamente todo lo que dice la tipa y el tipo, oiréis que él no dice "vacunas", ni "antivacunas" ni "kovik" ni una sola puta vez.
> 
> Es un tema que se la suda totalmente por delante y por detras. Solo se preocupa de que no le molesten con su familia en la calle.
> 
> ...




En el segundo 32 yo le entiendo que dice: "Vete con los antivacunas a tomar por culo, locos de mierda”


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (15 Feb 2022)

Acción-reacción.

Pasa que no están acostumbrados a recibir las consecuencias de sus actos.



Es humor


----------



## sepultada en guano (15 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Que se joda. Es lo que tiene participar activamente en la persecución y discriminación de gente normal.



Pero la tía está loca de los pies a la boca.


----------



## Shy (15 Feb 2022)

Este es el careto que tiene sin barba, de típico listillo al que nunca le ha partido la cara, o a lo mejor sí pero no aprendió de la experiencia. 

Es muy fina la línea que separa estar en la tele o de comercial de Don Piso.


----------



## yonocompro (15 Feb 2022)

Eso es una tía con dos cojones,
hay pocas, 

m a r a v i l l o s a.

A ver si me encuentro con alguno de esos de la tele.
El denunciado voy a ser yo.


----------



## Marco Porcio (15 Feb 2022)

No se que se piensan estos fariseos, que pueden caminar por la calle tan tranquilos después de lo que hacen. ¿Que no hay consecuencias por lo que uno hace tanto en esta vida como en lo que viene después?


----------



## Remero consentido (15 Feb 2022)

Es mujer, si quiere, ahí tiene una pasta.
Los podemitas con tal de no salir en medios, enseguida apoquinan. Ahi está la guardaespaldas/ hacelotodo de Ireno Montera


----------



## Geriatric (15 Feb 2022)

¿qué le hace pensar a este imbécil que cuando decía lo de que hay que darle hostias a los no vacunados no habían hijos pequeños de padres no vacunados viendo el programa?


----------



## dangerbyte (15 Feb 2022)

El ha sembrado viento, ahora tendrá tempestades.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.




Claro, no se puede acosar cuando son ellos. Cuando los acosados son los demás no pasa nada y son escraches sanos y jarabe democrático.

Igual que si dices que le vas a pegar de hostias hasta que se le caiga el último pelo de la barbachocho que lleva es una amenaza intolerable, radical y extremista pero cuando lo dice él de los que no se vacunan entonces ya no son amenazas sino humor.

Saludos.


----------



## furia porcina (15 Feb 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> ¿qué le hace pensar a este imbécil que cuando decía lo de que hay que darle hostias a los no vacunados no habían hijos pequeños de padres no vacunados viendo el programa?



Pensar, a este nada le hace pensar. Ni poníéndole electrodos a 2000 voltios se le enciende el cerebro.


----------



## zapatitos (15 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> En la tele el capullo este de la barba que me la suda a mi, y apenas no sé ni como se llama, no está persiguendo a nadie físicamente ni delante de sus hijos. Allí no hay delito, lo que hace la magufa es delito fragrante, contra la moral y la integridad, y con el agravante de menores delante, a los que acosa moralmente también..., se le cae el pelo delante de cualquier juez pacomierda de primera instancia.
> 
> Si no te gusta lo que he dicho, mala suerte, capullo fanático y insensato.
> 
> A los bebelejías se les está yendo la pinza, algunos van de cabeza al juzgado.




Pero que estás diciendo, amenazar con agredir a la gente es delito y si además se amenaza a un grupo que comparte una característica en común como lo es el de los no vacunados pues entonces ya se convierte en Delito de Odio.

Saludos.


----------



## notengodeudas (15 Feb 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 943927




¿Qué veis en el anillo?


----------



## follacabras (15 Feb 2022)

y el hijo puta malnacido escudándose en sus hijos

hay que ser bien malnacido


----------



## SIRIO (15 Feb 2022)

Ya está Inocente Duke dándole caña:


----------



## Romu (15 Feb 2022)

La tv no te da inmunidad.
Que aprenda a hacer humor sano y no esa basura de ridiculizar a unos para reirse.


----------



## Danito10 (15 Feb 2022)

Si fuera yo le metía una hostia a él y a la petarda de su mujer delante de sus hijos.


----------



## el ejpertoc (15 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Mandame codigo penal no wikipedia macho



Es que por esa regla de tres mándame tu también el código penal


----------



## calzonazos (15 Feb 2022)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Es que por esa regla de tres mándame tu también el código penal



El artículo 173.2 CP establece: _" El que habitualmente ejerza violencia física o psíquica sobre quien sea o haya sido su cónyuge o sobre persona que esté o haya estado ligada a él por una análoga relación de afectividad aun sin convivencia,......, será castigado con la pena de prisión de seis meses a tres años, privación del derecho a la tenencia y porte de armas de tres a cinco años y, en su caso, cuando el juez o tribunal lo estime adecuado al interés del menor o incapaz, inhabilitación especial para el ejercicio de la patria potestad, tutela, curatela, guarda o acogimiento por tiempo de uno a cinco años, sin perjuicio de las penas que pudieran corresponder a los delitos en que se hubieran concretado los actos de violencia física o psíquica._


----------



## dinio amol (15 Feb 2022)

SIRIO dijo:


> Ya está Inocente Duke dándole caña:



Este está en Babia.


----------



## Txenom (15 Feb 2022)

Seguro que contra de un hombre no sería tan valiente


----------



## NIKK (15 Feb 2022)

Este tio es que es subnormal directamente.


----------



## keler (15 Feb 2022)

Menuda puta tarada. Si estoy con mi hijo y viene una puta tarada a acosarme la reviento. Y que me vaya a denunciar que me la suda.


----------



## Raulisimo (15 Feb 2022)

Es lo más cómico que he visto de este "señor", la verdad...


----------



## BAL (15 Feb 2022)

A estos famosillos de medio pelo es lo q les espera poco a poco… no van a poder pisar la calle


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Feb 2022)

A los progres cuando los escarches los sufren ellos que poca gracia les hacen. 

Creo que sólo con los insultos ya da para denuncia viogen.


----------



## kvrtis (15 Feb 2022)

Si llega a ser un mena anda que se iba a poner a un palmo


----------



## elchicho47 (15 Feb 2022)

Que asco me da el barba podria este.


----------



## embalsamado (15 Feb 2022)

Otro como la puta maricona del Jorge Javier.
Violentando el ambiente desde el plató, pero si te pillan por la calle _ay ay ay a mí que me dejen tranquilo_.
Quieren que sea tu vecino el que te recrimine a la cara, por si te toca devolver algún guantazo que se lo lleve otro.


----------



## PORRON (15 Feb 2022)

A este rojo no le acusaron de machista o algo de eso?


----------



## HurreKin (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## HurreKin (15 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Menuda puta tarada. Si estoy con mi hijo y viene una puta tarada a acosarme la reviento. Y que me vaya a denunciar que me la suda.









El no tiene ningun problema en poner a sus hijos en twiter, asi que relajese


----------



## HurreKin (15 Feb 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> A este rojo no le acusaron de machista o algo de eso?


----------



## ArturoB (15 Feb 2022)

Imbécil antivacuna vs sectario progre de la tele. 
Un doble ko era lo suyo.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Menuda puta tarada. Si estoy con mi hijo y viene una puta tarada a acosarme la reviento. Y que me vaya a denunciar que me la suda.



Esto es consecuencia de Vox que ha dado alas a todos los tarados para acosar familias por las cosas mas absurdas, desde comprarte una casa con tu dinero, no querer que construyan macrogranjas al lado de un colegio o expresar libremente tu opinion.

La ultraderecha esta destruyendo la paz social sembrando el odio.


----------



## Burbunauta (15 Feb 2022)

Parece un yihadista con esa barba.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (15 Feb 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Hay que perseguir por la calle y decir incoveniencias a todo el que nos moleste en un medio público? Lo digo porque puedo hacer una lista muuuy larga.
> 
> Repito, si alguien me aborda por la calle, lo del caranchoa le parecera una caricia.



A un tio que dice que al no vacunado lo que hay que hacer es darle dos hostias.
pues joder... que no escupa el cielo y asi no le cae en la cara.


----------



## Judgement day (15 Feb 2022)

¿Quién es este ser barbado?


----------



## Darkhacker1976 (15 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Menuda puta tarada. Si estoy con mi hijo y viene una puta tarada a acosarme la reviento. Y que me vaya a denunciar que me la suda.



Nos acosan cada día por culpa de los covidianos de la tele.


----------



## Roquete (15 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Menuda puta tarada. Si estoy con mi hijo y viene una puta tarada a acosarme la reviento. Y que me vaya a denunciar que me la suda.



Lo curioso es que aquí la gente defiende a la tarada. Pero cómo vas a molestar así a alguien que van con sus críos y grabándole desde el primer momento.

Y en todo caso puedes ponerte a hablar tranquilamente con alguien pero esto no.


----------



## estupeharto (15 Feb 2022)

Son unos perros HDP nazis parásitos de mierda, dicho con todo el humor del mundo.
E igual de mierdas son los que ven sus programas y ríen las des-gracias, de esta escoria, subnormales sin remedio.
Todo con humor


----------



## estupeharto (15 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo curioso es que aquí la gente defiende a la tarada. Pero cómo vas a molestar así a alguien que van con sus críos y grabándole desde el primer momento.
> 
> Y en todo caso puedes ponerte a hablar tranquilamente con alguien pero esto no.



Pero si es lo que hace toda la escoria de esos programas de mierda durante toda su existencia.
Acosando, insultando, engañando y manipulando a los lerdos que les ríen las gracias y no se enteran de una mierda.
¿O es que no te has dado cuenta tampoco?


----------



## Mink (15 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo curioso es que aquí la gente defiende a la tarada. Pero cómo vas a molestar así a alguien que van con sus críos y grabándole desde el primer momento.
> 
> Y en todo caso puedes ponerte a hablar tranquilamente con alguien pero esto no.



Como si lo apedrean hasta dejarle inconsciente y se le cagan encima. Toda esta gentuza es el enemigo, ellos ni tienen ningun codigo etico ni piedad, nosotros tampoco debemos tenerlo con ellos.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (15 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Que se joda. Es lo que tiene participar activamente en la persecución y discriminación de gente normal.



Menos mal que iba con sus hijos. Menos mal.


----------



## daesrd (15 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Que se joda. Es lo que tiene participar activamente en la persecución y discriminación de gente normal.



Escondiéndose detrás de los niños jajaja. Si tanto le preocupan sus hijos, ¿porque va hacía ellos?, ¿o es que le han venido que ni pintaos para usarlos contra la chica que le increpa? Ese gusano tendrá que pagar todas las puñaladas traperas que clava desde su pulpito. Para eso quieren la libertad de expresión, éstos maleantes..., para difundir odio, miedo y muerte...


----------



## Furymundo (15 Feb 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> No difundáis estas cosas, hombre, que da mucha demacre



para algo que pueden hacer las mujeres.


----------



## Furymundo (15 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo curioso es que aquí la gente defiende a la tarada. Pero cómo vas a molestar así a alguien que van con sus críos y grabándole desde el primer momento.
> 
> Y en todo caso puedes ponerte a hablar tranquilamente con alguien pero esto no.



tranquilamente ? 
ese se merece un placaje


----------



## Roquete (15 Feb 2022)

estupeharto dijo:


> Pero si es lo que hace toda la escoria de esos programas de mierda durante toda su existencia.
> Acosando, insultando, engañando y manipulando a los lerdos que les ríen las gracias y no se enteran de una mierda.
> ¿O es que no te has dado cuenta tampoco?



No creo que ese chico haga eso directamente pero aunque lo hiciera no es excusa para molestarle mientras va por la calle con sus hijos y grabándole. Eso es acoso.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (15 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo curioso es que aquí la gente defiende a la tarada. Pero cómo vas a molestar así a alguien que van con sus críos y grabándole desde el primer momento.
> 
> Y en todo caso puedes ponerte a hablar tranquilamente con alguien pero esto no.



sólo es un poco de acoso con humor hombre... como sois los ofendiditos


----------



## Azrael_II (15 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo curioso es que aquí la gente defiende a la tarada. Pero cómo vas a molestar así a alguien que van con sus críos y grabándole desde el primer momento.
> 
> Y en todo caso puedes ponerte a hablar tranquilamente con alguien pero esto no.



Cuando dijo lo que dijo en su programa había niños escuchando, había no vacunados escuchando y había niños que sabían que sus padres no se habían vacunado, está rata dijo que había que darles de hostias y ponerse una pegatina



Sus hijos no creas que tienen que conocer como es su padre, un tipo violento y aparentemente consumidor de ansiolíticos?


----------



## Roquete (15 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Cuando dijo lo que dijo en su programa había niños escuchando, había no vacunados escuchando y había niños que sabían que sus padres no se habían vacunado, está rata dijo que había que darles de hostias y ponerse una pegatina
> 
> Esta justificado



¿Lo dijo en serio?. Pon las imágenes.


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Feb 2022)

Joder con el barbas. Qué poco sentido del humor tiene. ¿Pero este tío no era humorista?


----------



## daesrd (15 Feb 2022)

Katakroker dijo:


> Qué rápido se les pasa el humor cuando los atacados son ellos



¿Humor estos sacos de mierda? Esa es la excusas que utilizan para difundir ODIO, enfermedad y muerte. Algún día lo pagarán caro éstos hijos de puta.


----------



## Cuncas (15 Feb 2022)

La última de este hijo de puta deficiente mental. Haciendo un "chiste" con los enfermos de parálisis cerebral. Todo lo que le pase es poco.



Lo siento por sus hijos por ser el grumo de un cerdo hijo de puta como este. Tener a este cubo de mierda con patas como padre debe de ser traumático.


----------



## DonManuel (15 Feb 2022)

A ver, este gilipollas puede hacer los chistes que le de la gana. Pero hacer chistes progres no los hace graciosos. Fíjate si es malo el hijodeputa que se tiene que dejar esa barba para llamar la atención.


----------



## stuka (15 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Lo dijo en serio?. Pon las imágenes.




¿Por qué le dais pábulo a esta basura?


----------



## Gothaus (15 Feb 2022)

Se lo tenía que haber tomado con humor. Pero igual está nerviosito porque, junto con Risto Mejide, Aitor Guisasola (Un Abogado Contra la Demagogia) , lo ha demandado por delitos de odio. Son unos cuatro añitos de cárcel, si salen condenados. No creo que vaya, pero ya es suficiente una querella para quitarte el sueño.

Que se joda.


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Feb 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y un día se cruza con un purasangre ciclado que le dé 2 HOSTIAS!


----------



## Gothaus (15 Feb 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y un día se cruza con un purasangre ciclado que le dé 2 HOSTIAS!



No hace falta ser un ciclado para hostiar a ese mierda. Basta con ser un medio mierda.


----------



## Geriatric (15 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo curioso es que aquí la gente defiende a la tarada. Pero cómo vas a molestar así a alguien que van con sus críos y grabándole desde el primer momento.
> 
> Y en todo caso puedes ponerte a hablar tranquilamente con alguien pero esto no.



Cuando incitó a pegar hostias a los no vacunados ya tenía hijos. ¿sabía acaso que luego los usaría para escudarse cuando alguien le pidiera explicaciones?

Cuando la tipa empieza a grabar está solo sin los niños. Luego corre hacia ellos para protegerse.

El imbécil pide respeto para los niños, imagino que el mismo que tuvo el con los niños de los no vacunados que ese día estaban escuchando la televisión.

Cuando se hacen actos irresponsables y violentos como lo que ha hecho el imbécil tienes que esperar que tu acto pueda tener consecuencias como esta.


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> No hace falta ser un ciclado para hostiar a ese mierda. Basta con ser un medio mierda.



Cierto, pero así las hostias serían más fuertes.


----------



## daesrd (15 Feb 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> no estoy vacunado,pero me parece una puta tarada,igual que el tipo un gilipollas violento....



Hay una diferencia entre los 2.

- La chica no ha hecho nada contra ti, más bien al contrario.
- El tipejo sí; ha incitado al odio contra los No inoculados con el experimento, es decir contra ti.

¿Dices que no te has puesto las kakunas?, ninguna??


----------



## Chiruja (15 Feb 2022)

Poco les pasa para lo mucho que merecen.


----------



## daesrd (15 Feb 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Pero si es penoso, no sé ni cómo lo sacan por TV. No tiene talento de ningún tipo, supongo que tendrá un buen enchufe.



Tiene que tener un enchufe gigantesco, el cabrón ese. Aunque me parece que como siga así, pronto pide la baja..., después de todo son una cagaos


----------



## estupeharto (15 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No creo que ese chico haga eso directamente pero aunque lo hiciera no es excusa para molestarle mientras va por la calle con sus hijos y grabándole. Eso es acoso.



Es lo que hacen cada día.
¿Te parece poco pedir que hostien a los que no se dejan meter ese veneno y que los marquen con pegatinas?
Vendidos al dinero y la gentuza. Son mierda. 
Se han cargado a mucha gente ya y lo que vendrá. Ya se les juzgará a estos perros.


----------



## daesrd (16 Feb 2022)

Pero que se espe


megadeth dijo:


> Que se joda. Es lo que tiene participar activamente en la persecución y discriminación de gente normal.



¿Pero que esperaba el hijo de puta éste? Se caga encima de millones de españoles, que NO le han hecho absolutamente nada, y encima se pone gallito con la chica por recriminárselo?? No hay que dejarlo pasear trankilo, da igual si va sólo o acompañado. Ya procurará ir sólo, el saco de mierda ése..


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Menuda puta tarada. Si estoy con mi hijo y viene una puta tarada a acosarme la reviento. Y que me vaya a denunciar que me la suda.



Eso de que te la suda lo dices porque eres un niñato que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que es la vida real.


----------



## notengodeudas (16 Feb 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> La última de este hijo de puta deficiente mental. Haciendo un "chiste" con los enfermos de parálisis cerebral. Todo lo que le pase es poco.
> 
> 
> 
> Lo siento por sus hijos por ser el grumo de un cerdo hijo de puta como este. Tener a este cubo de mierda con patas como padre debe de ser traumático.




En la religión chupiprogre utilizar la parálisis cerebral para reirse de la infanta no es _haram_ 






Haram - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Roquete (16 Feb 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Cuando incitó a pegar hostias a los no vacunados ya tenía hijos. ¿sabía acaso que luego los usaría para escudarse cuando alguien le pidiera explicaciones?
> 
> Cuando la tipa empieza a grabar está solo sin los niños. Luego corre hacia ellos para protegerse.
> 
> ...



Yo quiero que pongáis el vídeo en el que ese señor incitó a dar de hostias a los no vacunados porque parece una de esas cosas que diría ok diario.


----------



## Geriatric (16 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Yo quiero que pongáis el vídeo en el que ese señor incitó a dar de hostias a los no vacunados porque parece una de esas cosas que diría ok diario.


----------



## Roquete (16 Feb 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


>



Varias cosas:

- Gracias por haber puesto el metraje (por la molestia; otros del foro me hubieran dicho que tururú o no hubieran contestado)
- El señor conductor es un peligro público; pero tiene buenos brazos (debe ir al gym)
- Sí, el humorista, Risto y el otro humorista, en este caso se han portado como gilipollas. No se dan cuenta de que es lógico que haya personas que no quieren comprar la teoría oficial (que hace aguas por muchas partes)
- El señor trabaja en la tele y tiene que exagerar. Debes tenerlo en cuenta. Mucha gente dice mongoladas todo el tiempo por la tele/radio.
Es distinto perseguir a alguien por la calle con un móvil. Creo que esto debería estar prohibido porque se trata de la vida privada de alguien. En todo caso, puedes parar con tranquilidad a alguien y decírselo sin grabarlo.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Yo espero que prospere la demanda de Aitor Guisasola contra este imbécil y su jefe, Risto, por "incitación al odio". Aunque no la ganase, ya sería un mal trago que deberían pasar.

Sería kármico que estos progres fueran condenados por una de las absurdas leyes que contribuyeron a establecer.


----------



## follacabras (16 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Esto es consecuencia de Vox que ha dado alas a todos los tarados para acosar familias por las cosas mas absurdas, desde comprarte una casa con tu dinero, no querer que construyan macrogranjas al lado de un colegio o expresar libremente tu opinion.
> 
> La ultraderecha esta destruyendo la paz social sembrando el odio.



si, creo que algunos, según a quien se le hiciera le llamaban, jarabe democrático

como siempre a la izmierda cuando le dan de su medicina se hacen las victimas


----------



## Raulisimo (16 Feb 2022)

Baja histórica: Miguel Lago abandona 'Todo es mentira' después de tres años


El humorista vigués ha decidido marcharse del programa para emprender nuevos proyectos profesionales. Estaba en 'TEM' desde que arrancó el espacio, en enero de 2019




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Funciovago (16 Feb 2022)

A toda está gentuza se le ha ido la cabeza promoviendo odio, incitando a la discriminación... Tanto que se les llena la boca de ser tolerantes, aceptar a los gays, inmigrantes.

Ahora les toca recoger lo sembrado.

La plandemia me ha servido para entender como fue posible lo que hicieron a los judios en la alemania nazi, pero esta vez en vez de judios son no vacunados.

Por mi parte una de las decisiones que he tomado a raiz de todo esto es dejar de ver la televisión para siempre.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (16 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> - Gracias por haber puesto el metraje (por la molestia; otros del foro me hubieran dicho que tururú o no hubieran contestado)
> - El señor conductor es un peligro público; pero tiene buenos brazos (debe ir al gym)
> ...



Tiene usted razón, pero el tono del humor que usan es bastante hostil. Y la forma. 
Un monólogo tiene un hilo conductor. Si sale gila al teléfono y suelta "dos hostias te viadar" te ríes, sabes que no es a ti, que tiene un contexto.
Estos simulan un debate y entremezclan cosas aparentemente serias con chascarrillos en los que hablan a cámara. Se dirigen a la audiencia, no son ideas en voz alta.
Entre esto y un telediario al uso la única diferencia es que éstos se creen graciosos.
Por cierto yo creía que el barbas era gay y veo que tiene mujer e hijos


----------



## Funciovago (16 Feb 2022)

Habría que preguntarle si le parecería bien impedir la entrada a los gays para que no pegasen el sida a nadie.


----------



## Pollepolle (16 Feb 2022)

follacabras dijo:


> si, creo que algunos, según a quien se le hiciera le llamaban, jarabe democrático
> 
> como siempre a la izmierda cuando le dan de su medicina se hacen las victimas



El jarabe democratico se aplicaba a politicos y de manera organizada en una protesta con autorizacion de la delegada se gobierno.

Esto es una loca de ultraderecha que esta acosando a una de familia mientras hacian su vida normal. 

Si no ves la diferencia es que eres muy mucho subnormal.


----------



## Funciovago (16 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> - Gracias por haber puesto el metraje (por la molestia; otros del foro me hubieran dicho que tururú o no hubieran contestado)
> - El señor conductor es un peligro público; pero tiene buenos brazos (debe ir al gym)
> ...



"perseguir a alguien por la calle"... y perseguir a los no vacunados si está bien?


----------



## Roquete (16 Feb 2022)

Varias cosas


Funciovago dijo:


> "perseguir a alguien por la calle"... y perseguir a los no vacunados si está bien?



Todavía no te persiguen por la calle con móvil en mano.

De verdad, es una agresión bestial y una moda que creo que debería empezar a estar estigmatizada.

Entiendo que si alguien te ha arruinado la vida o te ha hecho algo directamente pudieras caer en perseguirlo por la calle, pero esto es de Karen de libro.

Aunque esta señora piense igual que vosotros (que estas vacunas deben ser algo elegido y no obligatorio y nadie debería perseguir a nadie por optar por cualquiera de las dos opciones) no la defendáis. Es una loca y actúa como una loca.

Aunque alguien defienda lo mismo que nosotros lo puede estar defendiendo desde una forma o postura que no tenemos por qué compartir. ¿De verdad es vuestra heroína y querríais hacer lo mismo que ella?

El señor del coche hace una crítica y la publica en Youtube. Esa es la respuesta correcta a lo que dijeron en el programa.


----------



## I. de A. (16 Feb 2022)

El juez absuelve al periodista acusado de acosar a los hijos de Montero e Iglesias

 El juez absuelve al periodista acusado de acosar a los ...


----------



## I. de A. (16 Feb 2022)

La mujer recrimina a Lago por sus insultos y amenazas en televisión y éste responde insultando y pegando a la mujer delante de sus hijos.


----------



## Decipher (16 Feb 2022)

Pues esta vez si que me ha hecho gracia el payaso este.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (16 Feb 2022)

Insultar y sobre todo mostrarte violento con una mujer es siempre deleznable, ahora según las leyes puede ser incluso un delito. Progres que no son consecuentes con lo que defienden. Karma del bueno.
Seguro que risto pone el video en su programa.


----------



## tolomeo (16 Feb 2022)

Por circunstancias un familiar de mi costilla tuvo que interactuar con ese elemento en un tema, y es una mala persona.

En el monólogo que tiene "soy un hijoputa" no actúa, el tío es así (pero sin gracia), psicópata , egoísta e hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## silenus (16 Feb 2022)

Que se joda 100000000000 de veces.

Poco ha sido, tenían que pillarle entre 50 a ese cabrón hijo de puta.

Me cago en sus putos muertos y mis dies a la tía, que ha tenido más huevos que el 99% de este país.


----------



## silenus (16 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Menuda puta tarada. Si estoy con mi hijo y viene una puta tarada a acosarme la reviento. Y que me vaya a denunciar que me la suda.



Si sales en la tele a decir que me peguen dos hostias a mí y a varios millones más, pues también te las pueden dar, estés con tus hijos o con tu zorra.

Y vete a denunciar que nos la suda, puto muerto de hambre gilipollas.


----------



## Stag Party (16 Feb 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> El engendro al que citas, no es que sea un gay zumbado, que cada uno puede ser lo que queira, es que ha sido condenado por pederastia, que lo sepas.



Como sabe usted eso?


----------



## tv eye (16 Feb 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Por circunstancias un familiar de mi costilla tuvo que interactuar con ese elemento en un tema, y es una mala persona.
> 
> En el monólogo que tiene "soy un hijoputa" no actúa, el tío es así (pero sin gracia), psicópata , egoísta e hijo de la gran puta.



Me lo creo perfectamente, da muy mal rollito el tipo éste.


----------



## daesrd (16 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> El señor trabaja en la tele y tiene que exagerar.



Menuda excusa de mierda. Hasta ahí he leído.


----------



## Hanselcat (16 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Varias cosas
> 
> Todavía no te persiguen por la calle con móvil en mano.
> 
> ...



En televisión se agrede gravemente con opiniones como las del tipo este. Medir la magnitud de la respuesta puede estar bien, pero en el caso que nos ocupa tan solo se le recuerda que opinar con esa violencia tiene una responsabilidad. 
Hablando en plata: le toca los guevos a mucha gente con un asunto muy grave. Que se joda.


----------



## notengodeudas (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## V. Crawley (16 Feb 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> "perseguir a alguien por la calle"... y perseguir a los no vacunados si está bien?



Aparte de que eso de "zólo taba asiendo umor" es MENTIRA. El hijoputa dice bien claro que los "antivacunas" son unos putos locos. Es decir, todo lo que decía en la mierda esa de programucho era lo que piensan de verdad él y toda esa tropa de mamarrachos. Si por ellos fuera nos inocularían por la fuerza esa porquería genética. ¿Que es una putada para los críos? Bueno, mira, es una lección gratis que se llevan: aprenden a no hacer el subnormal en la tele amenazando a millones de personas. Algo que está claro que el tonto de su padre no sabe que es muy mala idea.


----------



## HurreKin (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## notengodeudas (16 Feb 2022)

Pues no me las he visto putas en casa para que mi heredera no se vacunara. 

Él provocó que yo tuviera que salir a defender a mi hija ante las hordas de charos y joaquines a los que él comió la cabeza, consejerías, médicos, enfermeras, maestras, madres...

así que *ninguna pena.*


----------



## tolomeo (16 Feb 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Me lo creo perfectamente, da muy mal rollito el tipo éste.



Es acojonante , no puedo dar más datos de la relación contractual entre ellos, pero fliparías.


----------



## keler (16 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Si sales en la tele a decir que me peguen dos hostias a mí y a varios millones más, pues también te las pueden dar, estés con tus hijos o con tu zorra.
> 
> Y vete a denunciar que nos la suda, puto muerto de hambre gilipollas.



A ti y a la zorra de tu mujer os reventaria sin siquiera acoso de por medio. Retrasado mental.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Feb 2022)

Muy bien por la tia y ahi se ve a este puto barbudo sociata que degenerado es.


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues el de la barba por muy mal que os caiga, tiene razón, no se puede andar por la calle amenazando a la gente (_vas a ir a la cárcel_ y demás majaderías) y acosándola, y más delante de sus hijos menores de edad, que la colgada esa magufa se vaya preparando, por que la tiene gravada y ya habrá puesto la denuncia en la policía.
> 
> La chiflada bebelejías esa va a acabar mal, igual que los fanáticos que acosaban al chepas.




payaso y tolili


----------



## silenus (17 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> A ti y a la zorra de tu mujer os reventaria sin siquiera acoso de por medio. Retrasado mental.



Antes te arranco la puta cabeza de cuajo, pobre gilipollas.


----------



## tatenen (17 Feb 2022)

Stag Party dijo:


> Como sabe usted eso?



Pregúntale a él....


----------



## Lammero (17 Feb 2022)

xD















Chasing The Rainbow: The Occult Meaning Behind Covid-19’s Most Prominent Symbol


As we live in a time of increasing internet censorship who knows how long this site will remain live. Therefore I would encourage anyone who finds this post useful to download the PDF version that …




infohubblogger.wordpress.com


----------



## megadeth (17 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> - Gracias por haber puesto el metraje (por la molestia; otros del foro me hubieran dicho que tururú o no hubieran contestado)
> - El señor conductor es un peligro público; pero tiene buenos brazos (debe ir al gym)
> ...



Creo que hay algo que se te escapa. Hasta ahora, en todos esos programas de mierda, siempre se han reído o han insultado al tonto que se ofrece a ir allí voluntariamente a que le meen en la cara o como mucho han hablado de "fascistas" o mongoladas así pero en general, sin que le afecte a nadie normal que está en su casa viéndolos por la tele mientras se rasca los huevos. Que a lo mejor te dabas por aludido, pues sí, pero de ahí no pasaba.
Pero eso, con el rollo este del COVID, ha cambiado radicalmente. 

Ahora resulta que estos hijosdelgranputa están normalizando debates que afectan DIRECTAMENTE a Juan el de la carnicería o a Perico el del taller o al hijo adolescente de Paco el del bar, que no han querido vacunarse PORQUE NO LES HA SALIDO DE LOS COJONES, algo a lo que tienen total y absoluto derecho, y esta gentuza está imponiendo la narrativa de que esas personas en concreto son gente insolidaria o directamente asesinos a los que hay que joder a muerte por parte de toda la sociedad, incluyendo familiares y amigos. Y todo eso en una realidad en la qu elos políticos están tomando medidas que están jodiendo de verdad a esa gente en el día a día, con toda esa mierda de las normas para borregos, pases nazis y amenazas y coacciones de todo tipo.

Esa es la diferencia. Lo que dijera el barbudo ese de mierda o el subnormal de Risto no importaba una mierda antes el covid porque no afectaba a nadie en particular. Pero ahora sí. Sus gracietas y sus manipulaciones ahora sí que afectan a gente anónima que solo quieren que los dejen en paz y están viendo como esta banda de bastardos les ponen a su propia familia en contra. Así que yo entiendo perfectamente que ahora alguno se los cruce por la calle y les arranque la cabeza. Que se jodan.


----------



## Roquete (17 Feb 2022)

megadeth dijo:


> Creo que hay algo que se te escapa. Hasta ahora, en todos esos programas de mierda, siempre se han reído o han insultado al tonto que se ofrece a ir allí voluntariamente a que le meen en la cara o como mucho han hablado de "fascistas" o mongoladas así pero en general, sin que le afecte a nadie normal que está en su casa viéndolos por la tele mientras se rasca los huevos. Que a lo mejor te dabas por aludido, pues sí, pero de ahí no pasaba.
> Pero eso, con el rollo este del COVID, ha cambiado radicalmente.
> 
> Ahora resulta que estos hijosdelgranputa están normalizando debates que afectan DIRECTAMENTE a Juan el de la carnicería o a Perico el del taller o al hijo adolescente de Paco el del bar, que no han querido vacunarse PORQUE NO LES HA SALIDO DE LOS COJONES, algo a lo que tienen total y absoluto derecho, y esta gentuza está imponiendo la narrativa de que esas personas en concreto son gente insolidaria o directamente asesinos a los que hay que joder a muerte por parte de toda la sociedad, incluyendo familiares y amigos. Y todo eso en una realidad en la qu elos políticos están tomando medidas que están jodiendo de verdad a esa gente en el día a día, con toda esa mierda de las normas para borregos, pases nazis y amenazas y coacciones de todo tipo.
> ...



No se me escapa. Pero la forma de contraatacar, como dije, es otra (el vídeo de Youtube del chico)

Otra cosa es que ya se hubiera empezado a ir por las casas persiguiendo a la gente. Ahí vería que ha empezado el "valetudo", hasta ese momento, creo que no se debe perseguir a nadie por la calle (ni a este señor ni a los no vacunados ni a nadie).


----------



## follacabras (18 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> El jarabe democratico se aplicaba a politicos y de manera organizada en una protesta con autorizacion de la delegada se gobierno.
> 
> Esto es una loca de ultraderecha que esta acosando a una de familia mientras hacian su vida normal.
> 
> Si no ves la diferencia es que eres muy mucho subnormal.



Jajajajaja 
Con autorización de quién dices?
Tus padres como mínimo son hermanos, puto deficiente


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Feb 2022)

follacabras dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> Con autorización de quién dices?
> Tus padres como mínimo son hermanos, puto deficiente



Asi es pero al menos no se la chupo a mi hermano como haceis las bujarras viciosas y malas como tu jajajajaja


----------



## follacabras (18 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Asi es pero al menos no se la chupo a mi hermano como haceis las bujarras viciosas y malas como tu jajajajaja



muy bien, hombre, como buen rojo demostrando tu homofobia

ignorante y homofobo, alguna cosita más?


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> payaso y tolili




A cagar a la vía, esnifalejías marginal.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> A cagar a la vía, esnifalejías marginal.





a mamarla tarado sociata alienado


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (18 Feb 2022)

Escrache dice el boludo que abrió el hilo, cuando es una sola boluda la que recurre a ese método que hemos importado de Bolulandia, y que se difundirá en Trotapoker con orgullo, viendo el valor desplegado por una tía, pero sin decir ná del fracaso de su líder, el calvo Rosselló, hymbocando su convocatoria a que sean hombres los que pasen a la lucha violenta contra el Sistema, en aras de la ideología _revolusionaria_ magufa, comprobándose así que los magufos del género débil, son más cobardicas que las escrachadoras del género contrario. 





__





Trotapoker quiere reunir un millón de milicianos para asaltar el congreso y el tribunal supremo


Dice que sería pacífico porque la poli y el ejército no harían nada contra tantas personas y se acojonarian. Que sería rodearles y echarles a patadas y prohibir partidos políticos y meter en prisión a los jueces, sin que la policía ni el ejército atacasen a la población civil.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> a mamarla tarado sociata alienado




Rata magufa apestosa, que no te quiere ni tú familia.


Morenazi magufo tarado y chalado de mierda. Eres puta escoria marginal, que no os quieren ni en VOX.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Rata magufa apestosa, que no te quiere ni tú familia.
> 
> 
> Facha tarado y chalado de mierda. Eres puta escoria




venga friky a mamarlsela a begoño


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Feb 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> venga friky a mamarlsela a begoño




El friki y la basura eres tú, puta escoria marginal, que en España está el 95% de la gente vacunada, hasta los niños mayores de 5 años.

Rata marginal.


Eres mierda, cabeis en un taxi, magufos de mierda.


Ja ja ja




Chalado de mierda.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (18 Feb 2022)

Que sufra


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (18 Feb 2022)

Ja ja ja

No os quieren ni en VOX, sois puta basura.


----------



## OYeah (18 Feb 2022)

Tiene toda la razón en que estando conlos crios eso no toca. Y la tipa tiene una voz de loca que exha para atrás.

En el fondo habéis perdido la batalla, ya nadie os toma en serio.


----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Feb 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> El friki y la basura eres tú, puta escoria marginal, que en España está el 95% de la gente vacunada, hasta los niños mayores de 5 años.
> 
> Rata marginal.
> 
> ...




Pocos son los llamados y menos los elegidos.

La Biblia

a mamarla alienado del psoe


----------



## furia porcina (18 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Tiene toda la razón en que estando conlos crios eso no toca. Y la tipa tiene una voz de loca que exha para atrás.
> 
> En el fondo habéis perdido la batalla, ya nadie os toma en serio.



Muchos padres estarían con sus hijos viendo la tele cuando este subnormal lanzó su alegato de odio hacia los no vacunados.


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Feb 2022)

Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Le da con la mano con la que esta grabando y con el anillo, agresion e insultos a una pobre mujer.
> 
> Yo si fuera ella me informaba, que la denuncia por viogen es facil y nunca la van a condenar a ella en caso de que no se demuestre.
> 
> Hay que saber usar las armas del enemigo.



La viogen solo aplica a parejas. Si no te la folla la puedes pegar como si fuera un tio.


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Feb 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> bendito anonimato, que ibas a escupir dientes si fueras de frente



Los dientes,mejor cagados que escupidos.


----------



## Kbkubito (18 Feb 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> No se donde sacas todas las tonterías que dices, la denuncia le puede caer a él por tocarla o agredirla. Sea ese barbas o Abascal.
> ¿desde cuando está prohibido gritar a la gente por la calle? ¿en qué mundo vives?



En la casa de la gominola del mundo de la piruleta.


----------



## alfacs (18 Feb 2022)

NO me he leido el hilo, por lo que igual me repito, pero solo con haber visto el video ya me vale.

Cuando ellos sueltan sus manipulaciones y mentiras por televisión discriminando y denigrando a los que no quieren vacunarse no se paran a preguntarse si estaran los hijos de los no-vacunados presentes en el salón, viendo o escuchando la tele, verdad? Lo de los hijos es solo la primera excusa que le ha venido a la cabeza y en realidad se la suda y la prueba es que no se corta un pelo en insultar ser maleducado, siendo consciente de que estan sus propios hijos presentes!

Si no respetas no exijas respeto pues no lo mereces.


----------



## cabronavirus (27 Feb 2022)

risto mejido dijo:


> cacho mierda le dice, tiene hijos, pensaba que era bujarra por esas pintas



Muchos bujarras tienen hijos, y algunos hasta abusan de ellos drogándolos con sustancias legales de venta en farmacias.



jolu dijo:


> Siete páginas de hilo y nadie ha dicho que muy probablemente los hijos no sean suyos.
> 
> Tiene una pinta de invertido que lo mas probable es que haga negocios con Mónica Oltra.


----------

